# Your GPU history?



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 14, 2012)

I know this has been done a bit before though I haven't seen a recent thread about what GPU's you have purchased over the years. 

Comments and thoughts on specific ones are welcome. 

I will start:

Voodoo 2 16MB 
Inno3d Savage 2000 64MB (this lead me to buying the next in my list as although it had a "large" 64MB VRAM which as a noob fooled me it was piss poor at any kind of 3d gaming)
Geforce 4 mx400 64MB (played Splinter Cell beautifully!) 
Geforce 4 Ti 4200
Geforce 4 Ti 4600 
Geforce 5200 
Geforce 5700 
ATI Radeon 9800SE (unlocked to pro  ) 
ATI X1600 pro (more of a side grade than an upgrade) 
ATI X1950 pro (awesome card) 
8800 GTS 320MB
ATI HD4850
ATI 4850 CrossfireX
ATI 4890 
AMD HD5770
AMD HD5770 CrossfireX (great bang for buck performance) 
GTX 470
GTX570
HD 7950 


I would say I definately upgrade more nowadays than when I first got into PC gaming, it's probably once a year/every 10 months or so just to keep up with current tech more than neccesity


----------



## Finners (Dec 14, 2012)

ATI X1650
8800 GTS G92
8800 GTS G92 SLI
GTX 470
GTX 470 SLI
GTX 680 

i wonder what will be next? lol


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 14, 2012)

ATI 9250 
ATI X1600
AMD HD 4850 Crossfire
AMD HD 6870 (current)
AMD HD 7850/70 (next buy)


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 14, 2012)

Finners said:


> ATI X1650
> 8800 GTS G92
> 8800 GTS G92 SLI
> GTX 470
> ...



Dang I forgot I have also had a 8800gts 320MB


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 14, 2012)

Ati 9550
AMD 4670
AMD 4890
AMD 4870x2 
AMD 7950
Intel HD4000 IGP


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 14, 2012)

ATI 9800Pro 128mb
8800GSO
8800GTS 512mb
9800GTX+ 
GTX260
GTX275
GTX295
GTX460
GTX560Ti 448 core
GTX570


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 14, 2012)

Voodoo 2
VIA
ATI 7500 - (got much better FPS in Warcraft III)
Radeon 9800 PRO
x200 IGP - (not bad actually)
x300 PCI - (terrible, probably limited by PCI)
x1300
7900GS
8800GTS512
9800GX2
4870
5750 x 2
6850
AMD 7950


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2012)

GeForce FX 5200
GeForce 9800GT
AMD 5770 --> Crossfire
AMD 6950 --> Crossfire
AMD 7970 --> Crossfire


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 14, 2012)

manofthem said:


> GeForce 5400 (or something like that, can't remember exactly; I'll look it up)
> GeForce 9800GT
> AMD 5770 --> Crossfire
> AMD 6950 --> Crossfire
> AMD 7970 --> Crossfire



You must be young lol all fairly modern cards, bless


----------



## Frick (Dec 14, 2012)

Chronically (it makes no sense):

Random 8MB PCI cards (ATi Rage among others, a bunch of them)
Matrox Millenium
Voodoo 2
Nvidia TNT2
Radeon 9000 Pro 128MB
Radeon 9600 Pro 128MB
Radeon x800GT 256MB?
Radeon x1950 PRO 256MB
Intel 810 IGP
Intel GMA X3500
Radeon HD 2600 XT
Radeon HD 4670
AMD HD3000 (760G chipset)
Geforce GT240
Something Intel
Geforce 8800GT
AMD IGP something something
Radeon HD 6750
Intel something something
Radeon x1250
Current (Radeon HD 2400 Pro)

Yeah.. I know I've forgotten a bunch of stuff. And these are the main systems I've had.


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2012)

Random POS?
Voodoo Banshee
TNT2 Ultra
Random POS?
Random POS?
Radeon 9700 (TX?)
Geforce 5500
Geforce 7300 GT (passive cooled)
Radeon 2600 Pro
Radeon 4830
Radeon 4870
Radeon 5870
Radeon 6870
Radeon 7870/Radeon 7770x2 (Crossfire)

EDIT- Forgot the 7300 GT


----------



## kniaugaudiskis (Dec 14, 2012)

Sapphire Radeon 9800XT
Galaxy GeForce 6800GT Glacier
Club3D GeForce 7800GS
ASUS GeForce 7800GTX (256MB)
ASUS GeForce 7950GX2
HIS Radeon HD3870
XFX Radeon HD4770
XFX Radeon HD4770 Crossfire
MSI GeForce GTX660Ti PE OC


----------



## faptastic (Dec 14, 2012)

3dfx Voodoo 2 16MB
ATI All-in-Wonder 128 32MB(3D Rage 128)
Geforce 2 MX200 32MB
Geforce 4 MX440 64MB(tanked NWN, Morrowind)
Radeon 9700Pro 128MB(legend , tanked Far Cry)
Geforce 6800NU 128MB(Pipes, vertex unlocked , tanked everything until Oblivion made it cry)
Radeon X1900XT 512MB(died , upgraded for oblivion)
Geforce 7900GTO 512MB(X1900XT replacement)
Radeon X1900XT 512MB(revived, oven fix )
Radeon HD 4670 512MB
Geforce 9800GTX+ 512MB
Geforce GTX260 192core 896MB
Geforce GTX460 1GB
Radeon HD 7850 2GB


----------



## theonedub (Dec 14, 2012)

Voodoo Banshee
TNT2
(Hiatus read: every IGP under the sun )
X700
9600GSO
GTX 260 c216
GTX 275 
GTX 275 SLI
GTX 280
GTX 285
GTS 450
GTX 460
GTX 470
GTX 570
5770
6770
6850
6850 Xfire
GTX 570
GT 530
GTX 580

I've owned at least 6 different 9600GSOs, fond memories of those cards from when I started Folding. Actually discovered I still own an EVGA 9600GSO with the dual slot cooler- forgot I stored it away


----------



## JNUKZ (Dec 14, 2012)

Geforce mx something...
Ti 4200
ATI X1050
9500GT
HD 7770


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 14, 2012)

Random PCI Video Card
Nvidia FX5500
ATI HD4870
AMD HD7970

I don't change systems that often and I don't even play games that much either!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You must be young lol all fairly modern cards, bless



Thanks but I'm not young, wish I was .  Built the first pc when I was 19 with the Asus Geforce FX 5200 (I actually just found some pics of it lol).  Now at 28 with 2 7970s, a nice adjustment other than getting older.


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Dec 14, 2012)

Geforce FX 5200 (shit)
Geforce FX 5900XT
Ati Radeon 9800 pro
Ati Radeon 5770 (big jump)
Ati Radeon 6850
Second Ati Radeon 6850


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 14, 2012)

Not too much here but:

Something in a Dell Optiplex Pentium III good enough to play Quake
ATI Radeon 9600 Pro
8800 GT
GTX 275
GTS 450
GTX 560 SE
GTX 570


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 14, 2012)

ATI 4850 1GB...
add another ATI 4850 1GB and that's all.
still play all my games at medium with 35+fps


----------



## Jetster (Dec 14, 2012)

wow there are some old farts here 

Savage
ATi Rage ..Wolfstine 3D
TNT2 64 
Voodoo 3 32MB I think.. Quake 2, DN3D
Geforce 4 Ti 4200
Geforce 5200
Geforce 5700
ATI 7500 All In Wonder
ATI Radeon 9600
Nvidia 6600GT
Nvisia 6800GT
ATI X850 Pro
ATI X1600 pro 
ATI HD4850
AMD HD5750
HD 7950


----------



## Melvis (Dec 15, 2012)

In my own personal history on my main computer that i used for everything/gaming through the yrs it is quite short,

Oh but i forgot, before any other i used a Amiga 2000 and i have no idea what GPU it had in it, can anyone tell me?

MX440
ATi 9200
7600GT
8600GT
2x4870X2's
2x7870's

All my other computers i own these are the cards ive used or had,

FX5700
2x8600GT's
2x7900GT's
9600GT
AMD 4850 temp till i get my GTX 650Ti

This is not including all the TNT2's, ATi 7000/9000, 6600LE, 4870, 6600GT etc that i have laying around


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 15, 2012)

X1650 Xfire (My Most favoritest card ever! I might just find some of these just to play with!)
X1900Pro
2900XT Xfire
3850 Xfire
3870Xfire
3870X2 Quad Fire
8800GTX SLI
4870
4890 Xfire
GTX 280 SLI (Crap I forgot these too!)
GTX 285 SLI (Crap I forgot these too!)
5870
5870Xfire
5850 Trifire
GTX 460SLI
GTX 470SLI
5970 Quad Fire
6950 Xfire
GTX 580 SLI (Loved these card too! Probably my most favoritest Nvidia cards! Even over the mighty 8800GTX)
GTX 580 Tri SLI
HD7970 Xfire
HD7970 Tri Xfire
GTX 680 SLI
GTX 680 Tri SLI
(These are not in exact order) But all were in my main systems!

Almost multiple video card owner all the way through..... Man! When you look at it this way I can't believe how much money I have spent on video cards over the years


----------



## Nordic (Dec 15, 2012)

Geforce Ti 4?00 something mid high end. My first pc. A pentium III machine. It was old when I got it.
Nvidea 9800gt
Amd 6950
Amd 7970


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 15, 2012)

9600 XT
X800 SE
X1950 Pro
8800 GTS 640
8800 GTS 1024
GTX 260 (216)
GTX 470
GTX 580 3 GB


----------



## Maban (Dec 15, 2012)

Only including dedicated, not including various cards I found in a few scrap PCs.

ATI 9600SE - Came with the entire Valve catalog at the time plus HL2, got me into PC gaming.
ATI X850XT PE
Sapphire HD3850 - Sold
Diamond HD3850 XFire - sold
HIS HD3870 - Given away, dead
Sapphire HD4850 - Dead
Sapphire HD4850X2 - Faulty, returned
MSI 7300LE - Not sure where in the timeline this goes - dead
EVGA 9600GSO - Dedicated folder - sold
EVGA GTX 470 - Now dedicated folder
Zotac GTX 470 SLI - Ditto
EVGA GTS 250 - Dedicated folder
EVGA GTX 680


----------



## KainXS (Dec 15, 2012)

Vanta
MX440(Remember I was suckered into buying it  -_-)
Radeon 9000
5200
Radeon 9800 Pro
5800 Ultra
6600 GT
Radeon X850XT
6800 Ultra
Radeon X1250
Radeon 1600
Radeon X1900 XTX
7950 GT(The AGP version that always died)
Radeon 2900 GT
Radeon 3850
Radeon 3870
8800GS
8800GT
Radeon 4850
9600GSO(the shitty version)
Radeon 4890
Quadro 2500M(dead)
Quadro 1600M(still in my precision workstation)
Radeon 5450(still used in my HTPC  =3)
9800GX2(died in a fiery beautiful blaze)
GTX260
Radeon 5850(dead and sold)
Radeon 6770(given away)
Quadro 4000(for work but)
Quadro 5000(replaced it)
GTX460
GTX570
some i can't remember  -_- and some IGP's like the 4250 and intels crap back in the day.

The only cards I can find right now are the X1900, 8800GS, HD4890, and GTX260 though


----------



## Iceni (Dec 15, 2012)

My main pc.

Voodoo 2
Voodoo 3 
Voodoo 5 
Nvidia ti4400
Ati 9700 pro
Ati x1950xtx
Amd hd6950

Others owned.

Varta
Rage 128
Geforce 2 
Geforce 4 MX440
Geforce 3 ti500
Ati 8500
Ati 9600
Amd 6870


----------



## Super XP (Dec 15, 2012)

ATI Rage3D 128
Geforce 4 Ti 4200 - Had to RMA 2x
ATI Radeon 9700 Pro - Awesome
ATI Radeon X850 XTX- OC'ed Well
ATI Radeon X1950 XTX
ATI Radeon HD 2900 - Given to me as a Gift - Replaced fast with HD 3870
ATI Radeon HD 3870
ATI Radeon HD 4870 - Crossfire
ATI Radeon HD 6970

Each time I would sell to fund the next. I started to skip a Generation starting with the HD 2900. I don't count the HD 3870 because I was not suppose to buy it, but the HD 2900 Generation was sort of problematic, so I sold it.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 15, 2012)

Cirrus Logic 2MB
Trident  3DMate? 4MB 
Some SiS card
Voodoo 5500 AGP
AiW Radeon 32MB DDR, slight downgrade from 5500 but with DX7 support plus AiW functionality.
AiW8500DV, oced to 8500LE specs
AiW9600
AiWX800XT
X1950Pro AGP + Theather Pro 550 
HD3850 AGP
HD4650 AGP DDR3 (1GB VRAM, yuppie!)
HD4670 AGP + 2 Theather Pro 650 for gaming HTPC duties.
HD6770
HD6850
Geforce 7950GT AGP for a project
HD6950 + GT430 (Physx)
HD7750 + GT520 (Physx) for gaming HTPC duties


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 15, 2012)

4200 Ti 3 yrs
X800XT 4 yrs
X1950Pro 2 yrs
GTS 250 2 yrs
7970 currently

While the best bang for buck wise have been the 4200 Ti and GTS 250, the 7970 seems to be currently best bang for buck in high end cards, esp at the $330 I paid for it. Doesn't OC too well (tested stable at 1075 so far), but it's still a lot of GPU power for little more than $300.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 15, 2012)

Asus ATI X300 128MB
Integrated Nvidia 8200/9200 256MB chipset
HIS IceQ 4+ Turbo ATI Radeon 4870 1GB (this thing was _the_ shit)
Sapphire ATI Radeon 5850 1GB
Galaxy GTX 670 2GB

I'm a simple man.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 15, 2012)

Fx5500
x1950xt
gtx260 sli
hd5870
gtx470
gtx680


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Dec 15, 2012)

ATI RAGE 2
Some old AGP Nvidia Card (I was 10 or something, I dont remember what it was, I just know it was made by XFX)
Nvidia GeForce 7600 GS
XFX GeForce 7600 GT
EVGA GeForce 9800GTX+
EVGA e-GeForce 9800GX2
ASUS GeForce 570 DCUII
2x EVGA Geforce 560 Ti
4x EVGA Geforce 580
Gigabyte Radeon 6950 2GB
Nvidia GeForce 650


----------



## dude12564 (Dec 15, 2012)

Some old ATI card (1998) ish
ATI HD 5450 (OEM)
ASUS GTX 440 1GB GDDR5
Gigabyte Radeon HD 6950 2GB (From n3rdf1ght3r)
EVGA GTX 560 1GB GDDR5 SC


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 15, 2012)

I will only say the GPUs that i've used on the MAIN PC.

GeForce 2 MX200 64MB
ATI Radeon 9550 Pro 128MB 
Geforce FX 5500 128MB (9550 got busted and I ended up with this card)
ATI Radeon HD 3650 512MB (it was a very big jump and one of the happiest moments)
ATI Radeon HD 5850 1GB
AMD Radeon HD 6870 Toxic Edition 1GB (pretty much the same as 5850, just got it for a little expense)

Now I'm not an AMD fanboy, I've used Nvidia too in my other builds, It just happen that I had these cards on the MAIN PC


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 15, 2012)

- All In Wonder Radeon 7500 64MB (Awesome at the time & came with a TV tuner)
- FX 5200 128MB (First time I saw shaders )
- X800Pro 256MB (Omfg massive performance increase)
- 8800GTS 320MB (Another massive performance increase although the memory held it back)
- HD4850 512MB (Great card & improvement over the 8800GTS but noisy as fuck)
- GTS 250 512MB (quieter replacement for the HD4850)
- HD4870 1GB (New Phenom rig & great card)
- HD5870 1GB (Sold Phenom rig & bought i7 & this is definitely my fav card ever)
- HD5970 2GB (Had a lot of $$$ at the time)
- HD5870 1GB (Back to this card cause drivers were to shit on HD5970)
- HD5870 1GB (Some crossfire action but ended up selling it due to lack of case cooling)
- HD5970 2GB (Yes bought another one at a gd price, thanks Random )
- GTX 480 1.5GB (I loved the design on this hot noisy beast, performed well too but ran to hot)
- GT 240 1GB (Just to hold me over as I was waiting for the HD6000 series cards & PhysX)
- HD6950 2GB (Probably my 2nd fav card, these were amazing in Crossfire)
- HD6950 2GB (Crossfire  )
- HD4350 512MB (Backup card)
- HD6970 2GB (This card was loud as fuck but performed well)
- GTX 580 1.5GB (This is definitely my fav Nvidia card, everything about it I loved)
- HD7970 3GB (Another awesome AMD card, what can I say)
- HD7970 3GB (Sold the reference one & got a gigabyte windforce model for better cooling)
- GTX 670 2GB (Coil whine on the Gigabyte HD7970 so replaced it with this instead, great card)
- HD6970 2GB (Needed the $$ so sold the GTX 670 and got this cheap from a friend for now & I'm actually going to be selling this one soon for rly cheap, anyone interested PM me  )

That's my vid card story


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2012)

Rage 3D
Geforce MX4000
Geforce 6200 TC
Radeon X850XT
Geforce 6800 Ultra SLI
Geforce 7600GT SLI
Geforce 7800GTX
Geforce 8600GT
Geforce 8800GTX
Radeon HD2600XT
Radeon HD2900XT
Radeon HD3850 Xfire
Radeon HD3870 Trifire
Radeon HD4870 Xfire
Geforce GTX260 Core 216
Geforce GTX275 SLI
Geforce GTX280 SLI
Radeon HD5870
Radeon HD6850
Geforce GTX580
Geforce GTX470 SLI


----------



## paulusx (Dec 15, 2012)

Cant remember the gpu when I had the 486DLC-33 but...after that was...

S3 Virge DX
ATi Xpert@work
Nvidia TNT
Matrox G400
ATi Radeon DDR 64
ATi 9700 Pro
ATi x1950 Pro (x3 but all DOA)
ATi HD 2900 XT (CF)
ATi HD 3870x2 (when 1 2900 died)
ATi 5970
DeviL13


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 15, 2012)

FX 5500
9400GT
HD 4650
HD 4850
8800 Ultra SLi
GTS 250 Tri SLi
2GB 6950 Xfire
GT 640M GDDR5
HD 7950 (soon)


----------



## qu4k3r (Dec 15, 2012)

3D Blaster Savage 4 32MB
Palit nvidia Riva TNT2 M64 32MB
Gigabyte Radeon 7000 64MB
Xfx FX-5200 128MB
Xfx FX-5500 256MB
Sapphire X1950 Pro 256MB
Bfg 7950GT-OC 256MB
Sapphire HD4850 512MB
Xfx 8400GS
His HD5670 IceQ 1GB (saved for backup)
Sparkle GTX460-768
Point of View GTX-570 TGT UC (saved for backup)
Sappphire HD5830 Xtreme (2x CF)
Powercolor HD6790 (2x CF)


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 15, 2012)

From what I can remember...I'm getting old...

Radeon 9500(Unlocked to 9700)
Radeon 9700 Pro
Radeon 9800SE(Unlocked to 9800Pro)
Radeon 9800 Pro(Flashed to 9800XT)
Radeon x800XL
Radeon X800GTO2(Unlocked to X850XT)
Geforce 7800GTX
Geforce 7800GTX SLI
Geforce 7600GT SLI
Geforce 7900GT SLI
Radeon x1300XT(Flashed to x1650Pro)
Radeon x1650Pro Crossfire
Radeon x1900GT
Radeon X1950GT(Flashed to x1950 Pro)
Geforce 8800GTS 512MB
Geforce 8800GTS 512MB SLI
Radeon HD4670
Radeon HD4890
Geforce 8800GS
Geforce 9600GSO SLI
Geforce 9800GTX
Geforce 9800GTX SLI
Geforce GTX260(55nm) SLI
Geforce GTX470
Geforce GTX470 + GTX465(Unlocked to GTX470) SLI
Geforce GTX670 4GB


----------



## Nordic (Dec 15, 2012)

james888 said:


> Geforce Ti 4?00 something mid high end
> Nvidea 9800gt
> Amd 6950, Crossfire for a short time.
> Amd 7970





manofthem said:


> GeForce FX 5200
> GeForce 9800GT
> AMD 5770 --> Crossfire
> AMD 6950 --> Crossfire
> AMD 7970 --> Crossfire



Similar accession of performance


----------



## MicroUnC (Dec 15, 2012)

1. Unknows 2MB ATI Card (in 1998)
2. Voodoo 8MB
3. Voodoo2 16MB
4. NV Riva TNT2 32MB
5. GeForce 2 MX
6. GeForce 2 GTS
7. Geforce 5 FX 5500
8. Geforce 7600
9. 9800GX2
10. GTX 580
11. GTX 670 SLI


----------



## HammerON (Dec 15, 2012)

9600 XT (wanted a 9800 XT but couldn't afford it)
6800 Ultra (power hog)
7600 GT
7800 GTX x2 (first time going with dual cards)
X800 XT AIW
X1800 XT x2 (Stupid dongle)
X1900 XT x2 (Stupid dongle)
2900 XT (What a let down)
3870 x2 (first water cooled GPU's )
4870 x2
GTX 295
GTX 275
GTX 470 x2
GTX 580 x2
HD 7970 x2
I might be missing some... Getting older and can't remember
I also have three HD 7770's for crunching


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 15, 2012)

Mx400
mx440
fx5500 256mb
8600gt 256mb
8800gt 512mb
8800m gtx 512mb
hd5970 2gb
670 4gb


----------



## Protagonist (Dec 15, 2012)

Not that much, here is my list:

1. Nvidia Geforce 8400GS 1GB (By Jetway)
2. Nvidia Geforce 9800GT 1GB (By Palit)
3. ATI Radeon 5770 1GB (By Sapphire)
4. Nvidia Geforce GTX460 1GB (TGT Charged By Point Of View)
5. Nvidia Geforce GTX670 2GB (FTW By EVGA)
6. Nvidia Geforce GTX770 2GB (ACX SC By EVGA)
7. Nvidia Geforce GTX770 2GB (Titan Ref: Cooler SC By EVGA)

If Intel's Larrabee would have come out as a gaming card it would be in the list. Anything before that list was pretty much Intel's IGP and One VIA IGP


----------



## Hugis (Dec 15, 2012)

CIRRUS LOGIC 5422        on board in a 1992? IBM 486sx25 
CIRRUS LOGIC GD5436    on board in a Compaq Deskpro Pentium 133 circa 1996?
Voodoo 1  Pine branded?                    in above machine
STB Velocity Riva128 AGP 4Mb
Matrox Milenium G200 AGP
Diamond Viper Ultra V770 TNT2 AGP
All in wonder 128
Diamond Voodoo Banshee AGP
Geforce 2 ti AGP
Radeon 9800 Pro Crucial AGP(had to reflash it to 9800 non pro due to overheating)
Sparkle 8800GT Pcie 512MB
9800GX2 EVGA Pcie
Radeon 6870 VTX3D 1Gb Pcie


----------



## Gas2100 (Dec 15, 2012)

nv 5700LE
nv 6800ULTRA
amd x1950GT
nv 6600GT
nv 9600GT
nv 9800GT
nv 9800GX2
amd 4850
amd 4850 xfire
amd 4870
amd 4870x2
nv GTX480
nv GTX580
nv GTX580SLI


----------



## R00kie (Dec 15, 2012)

ATI Rage 128 Pro
Radeon 7000
Geforce 2MX 400 (the screen went yellow on VGA port, but still works using TV as a monitor )
Geforce 4200Ti
Geforce FX5500
Radeon 9200
Radeon X1600 PRO (died, because it was overclocked 24/7 on a passive cooler)
Geforce 8600 GT
Geforce 9800 GT
Geforce 9800 GX2 (First GPU died, and then the whole card after a failed attempt to bake it)
Radeon HD 5770
Radeon HD 5870


----------



## MikeGR7 (Dec 15, 2012)

Well...
TNT RIVA
GeForce 2
GeForce 3
GeForce 3 ti
GeForce 4 MX
GeForce 4 ti 4200
Radeon 8500
Radeon 9500
Radeon 9700
Radeon 9600
Radeon 9800 Pro
Radeon x300
Radeon X800 XT
Radeon X850 XT PE
Radeon X1800 XT PE
GeForce FX 5900
GeForce 6800 GT
GeForce 7800 GTX
GeForce 8800 GTS 320mb
GeForce 8800 GTS 640mb
GeForce 8800 GTX
GeForce 8800 GT
GeForce 8800 GTS G92
GeForce 9800 GT
GeForce 9800 GTX
GeForce 9800 GTX+
Radeon 4870 512MB
Radeon 4870 1GB
Radeon 4870X2
Radeon 4870 1GB Crossfire
GeForce GTX 280
GeForce GTX 260
GeForce GTX 460
GeForce GTX 460 SLI
GeForce GTX 470
GeForce GTX 480
GeForce GTX 470 SLI
GeForce GTX 580
GeForce GTX 670 (CURRENT)

That's about all i can remember. Need i tell you that i love gpu's?
Keep Walking. . . .


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 15, 2012)

Lets see...

ATi 3D Rage Pro
nVidia GeForce MX 4000
ATi Radeon 9200
nVidia GeForce 6800 OC
ATi Radeon x800 SE
nVidia GeForce 7900 GT
ATi Radeon HD 2600 XT
nVidia GeForce 8600 GTS
ATi Radeon HD 3650
ATi Radeon HD 4850
ATi Radeon HD 4870
AMD Radeon 6870
and a second AMD Radeon HD 6870
nVidia GeForce GTS 8400 GS

I think that covers all of them.


----------



## Rei86 (Dec 17, 2012)

ATi 9800Pro
BFG nVidia 6800GT OC
BFG nVidia 8800GT OC
eVGA nVidia GTX260 216
nVidia 5500
ATi Mobility Radeon X1800
eVGA nVidia GTX690 + eVGA nVidia GTX650Ti


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 17, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> Mx400
> mx440
> fx5500 256mb
> 8600gt 256mb
> ...



Thought you had a 5990 in the main rig.


----------



## Absolution (Dec 17, 2012)

S3 Savage4 Pro 8MB (PCI)
Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB
Radeon 4850 (1GB)
Radeon 4870 (1GB)


----------



## TaskRa1 (Dec 17, 2012)

ATI Rage 128
ATI Radeon 8500LE (128MB)
nVidia GeForce 4 Ti 4200 (64MB)
nVidia GeForce FX 5800 Ultra (128MB)
nVidia GeForce FX 5900 Ultra (256MB)
nVidia GeForce 6600 GT (128MB) SLI
AMD Radeon 2900XT (512MB) Xfire
nVidia GeForce GTX 260 (896MB)
AMD Radeon 6950 (2GB)
nVidia GeForce GTX 670 (2GB) SLI


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 17, 2012)

voodoo 64mb
ati 9200agp
x1950 pro 256mb
8800gts 320mb
9800gtx+
gtx275
gtx670


----------



## hastalabs (Dec 17, 2012)

tryin to remember.. :shadedshu

Onboard SiS 650 chipset
ATi 8500 64mb
GF 4 MX 440 64mb
ATi 9250 128mb
GF 6200 256mb
GF 8500 GT
AMD HD2600pro
AMD HD4670
GF 9300 GT 
AMD HD4830 
GTX 460 
Intel HD2000
AMD HD6870
AMD HD7850
AMD HD7950


----------



## MicroUnC (Dec 17, 2012)

Voodoo cards were my best childhood gaming years!! Hail to old school gamers


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't remember before but it starts liek this:

Voodoo 3
RIVA TNT2 32mb
Radeon 7500 Died --> GeForce 4 MX440
Radeon 9250
Radeon 9600pro
GeForce 6600 128mb AGP (Ultra overclocked , thanks to a modified Asus Bios from MVKTech )
GeForce 6800GS AGP
7600GT
7600GT SLI (vmodded)
x1950XT 256mb
8800GT 512mb
HD5770 1gb sold ---> HD4870 1gb
HD6950 1gb


----------



## -FOG- (Dec 17, 2012)

nVidia GeForce FX 5800
Geforce 8600 GT
HD 4850 512mb ( loved it )
HD 4870 512mb
HD 6870 1Gb


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 17, 2012)

ATi Rage 3D II/Rage3D Pro 
Matrox Millenium G200
Nvidia Riva TNT2
ATi Sapphire 9200SE
ATi Sapphire 9600 Advantage Edition
ATi Hercules 9700 Pro
ATi Sapphire 9800 Pro Ultimate
ATi Sapphire X850XT PE
ATi PowerColor X1800XT
XFX 8800GTS (G92) Alpha Dog Edition
ATi Sapphire 4870
ATi Sapphire 4870 crossfire
ATi Sapphire 5850
ATi Sapphire 5850 Crossfire
AMD 6970 Crossfire


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 17, 2012)

Cirrus Logic 5430 4MB
ATI Rage 128
NVIDIA Riva TNT2 Vanta
ATI Radeon 7000
3DFX Voodoo 3 3000 PCI
NVIDIA GeForce 4 MX440 8X
ATI Radeon 9200 Pro
NVIDIA GeForce FX5900
NVIDIA GeForce 6600
NVIDIA GeForce 6600GT
NVIDIA GeForce 8600GTS
ATI Radeon X1900XT
ATI Radeon HD 3870
ATI Radeon HD 4850
ATI Radeon HD 5850
ATI Radeon HD 5850 Crossfire
NVIDIA GeForce GTX680


----------



## Litzner (Dec 17, 2012)

GeForce 2 MX 440
GeForce 4200ti 128
Radeon 9800 Pro 128
GeForce 6800 GT
Radeon X850XTX PE
Radeon X1950XTX
GeForce GTX260
2 Radeon 6850s in CF
GeForce GTX680


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 17, 2012)

ATI 4650 -> Nvidia GTS 450


----------



## Recus (Dec 17, 2012)

GeForce 4 MX440
GeForce FX 5200
GeForce 9800 GTX+
GeForce GTX 460


----------



## tacosRcool (Dec 17, 2012)

Nvidia EVGA 9600GT SC
Nvidia EVGA GTX 570 SC
Nvidia EVGA GTX 570 SC in SLI
Nvidia EVGA GTX 670 SC


----------



## SaZ (Dec 18, 2012)

My pc:
old card for 386-486 intel
Ati 3d rage pro
Nvidia fx5200 64MB (my first vga that i bought)
Nvidia FX5500 (i bought this videocard for my old pentium3 tualatin..the pc is still here and rocking with HL2)
Ati x1650 PRO(always with the pentium 3..that was a crazy jump from the FX5500)
Ati HD3850(that was for my pentium 4...)
Nvidia Asus EN8800GTS 640MB (I found the vga into the scrap and i fixed it with the oventrick...was the first beast for me)
Nvidia Asus EN9800GTX+ sli (first taste of sli)
Nvidia Asus ENGTX295 Quadsli (i found these 2 cards for a copule of bucks so i bought the cards and im here yehaaw)

Vga that i tested and found around:
Nvidia Vanta Riva TNT 16MB
Nvidia Geforce 2 MX
Nvidia Geforce 2 MX 400
Nvidia 6800GT
Ati x1050
Ati x300SE
Ati X1950PRO


----------



## TriggerWolf (Dec 18, 2012)

Old spectrum 128k and Commodore Amiga 500 then after that...

 - Some old stuff from my first PC, i386SX
 - S3 Trio 64 v2 1MB (Later added another MB lol )
 - GeForce 2 MX400 (Crappy...)
 - GeForce FX 5600Ultra (Semi crappy)
 - GeForce FX 5700LE (Ridiculously good OCer, could double core clock)
 - GeForce 7950GX2
 - Intel mobile GMA950
 - Mobility Radeon HD2600 512MB (Amazing little GPU)
 - GeForce 9800GX2 x2
 - GeForce GTX 285 (RMA from ASUS replacing 1st dead 9800GX2)
 - GeForce GTX 470 (RMA from ASUS replacing 2nd dead 9800GX2)
 - Intel Graphics 3000 (i5 2435m)

EDIT: Forgot laptops. Yup, nVidia fan


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 18, 2012)

FX 5200
FX 5900XT
FX5700LE (I remember this being a very good overclocker)-especially the memory!
Ti-4200
6800GT
6600GT
7800GS (Loved that card- still have it for my Conroe 865pe)
8800GTX
9600GT (burned up and artifacted in about 1 week, LOL)
9800GT 1Gb 
EVGA GTX 285 Superclocked
EVGA GTX 260 Core 216
EVGA GTX 460 sc (in SLI) - one of them is still my HTPC videocard
EVGA GTX 480 (bought 3 months ago brand new on the Egg.  They fixed alot of the heat problems I think,,,GREAT Card)
EVGA GTX 580  I'm still using this card in my main rig.  It's my favorite card of all time.

I had no idea I've had so many graphics cards!  I used to upgrade quite a bit.  Theres less of a need now to upgrade each generation.  With a good cpu to feed it, you can get the most out of modern cards for years.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow,  too many to remember...  started off with cga cards,  a whopping 4 colour palette,  then ega with 16 colours,  then my first vga card with I think 256k ram.  By the time I had a vga card with 4mbs ram,  I also had a mono vga monitor that could display an astonishing 64 shades of grey!  Somewhere after that a Matrox Millenium and I think a Rage3D or 2,  then I went nvidia and stayed there starting with a TNT2,  Geforce2,  Geforce4,  then a bad experience with a Geforce 5200,  then a 7600GS,  7600GT,   7950GT,  then a 9800GTX,  then a GTX280,  then GTX285,  and now a GTX480.  Man,  a lot of money over the years on video cards!


----------



## swjpjj (Dec 22, 2012)

SIS S3 8M Memory ：shadedshu
TNT2 M64
GeForce MX440
ATI 9100
ATI X800XT
AMD HD3850
AMD HD5770
AMD HD7950
AMD HD......?


----------



## Vario (Dec 22, 2012)

Diamond Stealth
3dfx Voodoo3
Radeon 9600se (the suck edition)
back to Voodoo3
Geforce FX5600XT
Radeon X800XL
Geforce 7800GTX
Radeon HD7850 2GB


----------



## wolf (Dec 22, 2012)

MX200
MX440
Ti4600
9200se
FX5600XT
9600XT
9800Pro 128mb
6800Ultra AGP
x1950Pro AGP
6600GT x 2
7800GTX
8600GT x 2
8800GTX
9600GT 1gb
8800GT
9800GTX x 2
HD4850
HD4870 x 2
GTX260 896mb
GTX280
GTX260 1792mb x 2
GTX295
HD5870 + HD5850
GTX460 1gb
GTX570
GTX670

I'm certain there are more and I had more than one of a lot of these cards due to RMA's and just being a fiend for new tech haha


----------



## TB13 (Dec 22, 2012)

GTS 250
GTX 260
8800 GTX 
GTX 280
8800 GTX SLI
9600 GSO
GTX 480
5870 Matrix Platinum
GTX 295
GTX 295 Quad SLI
HD 6950 2GB
HD 5770
GTX 670 2GB
HD 7970 (current)

They are in order, I jumped around generations a lot and I am finally at the current generation


----------



## tttony (Dec 22, 2012)

Ati 9600
geforce fx5200
ati 4870
amd 6950


----------



## Rei86 (Dec 23, 2012)

Rei86 said:


> ATi 9800Pro
> BFG nVidia 6800GT OC
> BFG nVidia 8800GT OC
> eVGA nVidia GTX260 216
> ...




My 690 died and since its the holiday season I didn't want to wait for the long RMA return so I picked up two eVGA GTX680 Classified x2


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 23, 2012)

ATi Rage 3D
TNT
Savage 3D
Geforce MX 200
Radeon 9500 Non Pro
Radeon X850
AIW X1800
Radeon HD 4870
Radeon HD 4870 x2
Radeon 5850
Radeon 6950

I'm sure I missed a couple but oh well.


----------



## Kast (Dec 23, 2012)

9800GT
4850x2
6850 XFire
6970
6950 XFire
7950 XFire


----------



## Graogrim (Dec 30, 2012)

Diamond Monster 3D (orignal Voodoo) + STB Powergraph 64 
Creative Voodoo 2 + same 2D as above
STB Velocity 4400 (TNT)
Creative Labs TNT2 Ultra
Elsa Gladiac GeForce 2 GTS (Holy crap this was almost 12 years ago!)
PNY GeForce 4 4200 (Good performance but it died an ugly death. Bad components I think.)
Radeon 9800
PNY GeForce 6800 GT (I think I got this right after Doom 3 came out. It was amazing for its time.)
Radeon 3850 HD
BFG GeForce 9800 GT
GeForce GTS 460
EVGA GeForce GTX 670


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 31, 2012)

Ati / Amd

Rage 3d
Rage Fury Pro
Original Radeon 64mb DDR
Radeon 9000 Pro
Radeon 9500 Pro
Radeon 9550 Pro
Radeon 9800XT
Radeon x1300 Pro
Radeon x 1550 Pro
Radeon Hd 2400 Pro
2x Radeon Hd 3650's Crossfired
2x Radeon Hd 4870's Crossfired
Radeon Hd 5770
Radeon Hd 5970
2x Radeon Hd 6850's Crossfired
2x Radeon Hd 7850's Crossfired

Nvidia

Geforce 2 mx 400
Geforce Fx 5200
Geforce Fx 5700
Geforce 8800 Gts 512
2x Geforce 8800 GTXs
Gtx 280


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 31, 2012)

Geforce GTX8800 Ultra
Geforce GTX295 ( double PCB )
Geforce GTX285 Matrix
Geforce GTX580
Geforce GTX670 DC2 TOP ( actual )


----------



## xxriznoxx (Dec 31, 2012)

Random gpu 8 mb
matrox millenium
nvidia (not sure which it was) but it was 16mb
Onboard intel gpu 128mb
Nvidia geforce gt 9800 (friend lend me it)
Gtx 460
gtx 460 SLI
GTX 680 DCUII TOP


----------



## xvi (Dec 31, 2012)

GeForce 2 MX PCI (AGP port on my SOYO board wouldn't power anything)
Radeon X850 Pro (Flashed to XT, thanks Wiz!)
Radeon HD 2900XT (Given to me by a roommate who owed me quite a lot)
Radeon HD 4850 (From eBay, needed new cooler)
Radeon HD 4870 (From TPU, now in crossfire with 4850. I think it's failing though.)

Looking at a 7950, but I don't think I have the money.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 31, 2012)

IIRC, these are the cards I'd gotten through the years:
GF TNT RIVA (I think)
64MB GF2 MX400 (I think)
Abit 128MB GF 4200 Ti Non-OTES
128MB Radeon 9700Pro
128MB 9800Pro 
Abit 128MB FX5900 OTES @FX5950 spec (got this as it was the rage then to flash them to FX5950 spec)
Albatron 256MB 6800GT (I think it was Albatron, not 100% sure)
MSI 256MB  6800Ultra
7950 GX2 (I think it was an XFX, not sure)
2x HD2900XT (both PowerColor)
2x HD3870 X2
2x HD5870 (Sapp and PowerColor)
Sapphire HD6950 @HD6970 spec
2x HD6870 (briefly)
Sapphire HD5770 VX (presently)
Sapphire HD6990 4GB (Presently)
2x GTX670 SLi (presently)
3x HD7970 CFX (Presently)


----------



## purecain (Dec 31, 2012)

nvidia 6000something, i returned it for an 
ati9600
ati9800pro
x1800
x1900
x800
2900 xfire
3870 xfire
4870 xfire
5870 
6970
8970 coming feb/march ...


----------



## powerspec (Dec 31, 2012)

Riva TNT
Riva TNT2
GeForce 256 DDR
GeForce 3 500 TI
GeForce 4 4600 TI
FX 5600 Ultra
6800gt
8800GTS 640MB
GTX 295
GTX 580


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 31, 2012)

XFX Radeon HD4830 512MB GDDR3 [First one I can remember, it was a perfectly good heater which kept my room warm during winter. ]
Sapphire Radeon HD 5830 1GB GDDR5 (Game Edition) [Better than my previous card, good performance, but not as good as my next setup.]
x2 Gigabyte GTX 460 OC 1GB GDDR5 in SLI [Good setup, later NVIDIA drivers improved the performance which made it even better.]
Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Xtreme 1GB GDDR5 [Better than my 5830 and performed well, but it was a temporary card before I got my next GPU set up.]
x2 MSI Twin Frozr II GeForce GTX 560 OC GDDR5 in SLI [Terribly bad, it was good for the short time I used it for, but they had a short life only because MSI decided to overvolt their GPUs's power design which result in my GPUs being cannibalised by itself with there being no way to avoid it and by the time I heard of the news of what MSI did my GPUs were mostly dead by them, damn you MSI.]
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 SOC 1GB GDDR5 [This replacement put my two dying GPUs in SLI to shame as it was able to not only able to out perform them in the WEI test, but also in general gaming to with it playing TES Skyrim and Black Mesa (HL1 remake on Steam Greenlight) significantly better, and this GPU performed better overall in all aspects over my dying previous set up.)]
EVGA GeForce GTX 560Ti "448 Edition" FTW 1280MB GDDR5 [~ Current GPU][Still a replacement like my last GPU, but it is an upgrade which was fortunately available to me and so far it has been a surprisingly good improvement. It is the first EVGA GPU I used and it is good.]

Current plan is to get a new GPU which isn't a replacement. I think either a single NVIDIA GTX 670 or 680 is what I have in mind at the moment, but I will wait and get more use out of my current GPU first.


----------



## raptori (Dec 31, 2012)

Savage4 16MB
TNT2
geforce2 ASUS 32MB
geforce4 MX 440 128MB Inno 3D
geforce FX5200 128MB Inno 3D
GeForce FX5700 256MB
Inno 3D geforce 6800 Premium Edition 128MB
Gigabyte geforce 8800GTS 320MB (still have it  )
Leadtek GTX260+ 768MB
ZOTAC GTX 480 Amp! ( didn't have any heat issue with 480 era  )
Palit GTX580 reference 
Zotac GTX580 reference ( i was trying my luck getting higher clocks within GTX580 )
MSI GeForce GTX 680 TwinFrozr III OC .


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi guys, started on a given voodoo2 but bought...

mx440
9600xt
9800 pro
x800 pro
x800 xtpe
6600 gt
7800 gt
7950 gt sli
8800 gts 
9800 gtx sli
gtx275(not bought but replacement for both 9800gtxs)
4890 xfire
5770
5870
6570
6950 xfire
7850 lp
7950 xfire

I think thats it. Happy new year.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 1, 2013)

Integrated graphics
6800GT
MX440
8600GT
4650 OEM shitty version
5770
6850


----------



## xxdozer322 (Jan 1, 2013)

Msi 9600gt
Asus gtx460
Asus gtx 560ti
Evga Gtx580
Gigabyte gtx580 SOC


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 1, 2013)

ATi 9550 128mb - Sapphire
nVidia 7600GS 256mb silent - Gigabyte
ATi X1950 Pro 512mb AGP - Sapphire
nVidia 8800GT 512mb xXx - XFX
ATi HD4850 512mb - Sapphire
ATi HD4670 512mb - Sapphire
AMD HD7870 2GB DirectCu ii - ASUS


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 1, 2013)

Nvidia 6150le  onboard
radeon 9800pro
radeon 3870 1gb

Yeah im a bit out of date.


----------



## MrosPros (Jan 1, 2013)

My first S3 Virge 4MB + game Descent 
3DFX Voodoo 1 standalone
3DFX Voodoo 2 standalone
3DFX combined graphics card with acccellerator 12MB
some mix of Nvidia and Radeons, dont  remember, about 11 pcs
Now ASUS GTX 660 Ti DC20 2GD5


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 30, 2013)

Cirrus Logic GD5422
TNT2 M64
Geforce2 MX
Radeon 9600 Pro
GeForce 7600 GT
Geforce 8800 GT
Radeon 4870
GTX 260
GTX 560 Ti
GTX 770


----------



## tokyoduong (Jan 30, 2013)

Voodoo3
ATI Rage Maxx
Diamond Stealth III extreme
Geforce MX440
Radeon 7500
Geforce Ti4200
Radeon X800 GTO
Geforce 9600 GT(the good version)
Radeon 3850 crossfired(disaster)
Radeon 5770
Geforce 660gtxm(laptop but worth mentioning)
Radeon 7850


----------



## TRINITAS (Jan 30, 2013)

*My collection^^*

Hi you, here is my collection:







Obsidian 3Dfx Voodoo 2 1000 - ASUS Radeon 9250 - GeForce FX5200 - GeForce 4 MX420
Obsidiant 3Dfx Voodoo 2 1000 - Gigabyte GeForce GTX670 OC - Gigabyte GeForce GTX280
Zotac GeForce GTX260 55nm - Gigabyte GeForce GTX280






PowerColor Radeon HD2900 Pro - Sapphire Radeon X1950 XT
PNY GeForce 9800 GT - Sapphire Radeon HD4670

I also eVGA GeForce GTX660 Ti I, Twintech GeForce 8800 GTS 512MB ASUS GeForce 7300 GT. I collect video cards, and I will receive shortly a Radeon HD3870 X2, GeForce 9800 GX2, and a rare 8800 ULTRA .. I had a Gigabyte 7800 GT, but I sold it ..

and you? ^ ^


----------



## Jetster (Jan 30, 2013)

I use to collect Video cards. Love them for some reason. Its not a collection that goes up in value unfortunately


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 31, 2013)

In chronological order:

S3 Savage3D 8MB
ELSA Gladiac 2 MX (GeForce 2 MX)
Yuan GeForce 2 Pro
Inno3D GeForce 4 Ti4200
Gigabyte Radeon 9600 Pro
Gainward GeForce 6600 GT
S3 Savage4 Pro (backup replacement when my 6600GT died)
Leadtek GeForce 7300 GT
Leadtek GeForce 7600 GT
Sapphire Radeon x1950 Pro
Club3D Radeon HD4850
EVGA GeForce 8400GS (backup replacement when my HD4850 died)
Sapphire Radeon HD4870
MSI Radeon HD5850
Sapphire Radeon HD6870 Toxic
MSI Radeon HD6950 TwinFrozr III
Gigabyte Radeon HD7950 WindForce 3X *<--- I'm here now*


----------



## TommyT (Jan 31, 2013)

some of the card that i remember.

voodoo 2 sli
voodoo 3 3000
voodoo 3 2000
voodoo banshee
voodoo rush
voodoo 5 5500
ati fury maxx
ati radeon ve aka 7000
ati 7500
ati 9250
ati 9200
ari 9700 pro
tnt 2 m64
tnt 2 elsa
gf 2 mx 200
gf 2 mx 400
gf 2 ti vx
gf 4 ti 4400
gf mx 440 
gf mx 460
gf fx 5200 64 bit
gf fx 5200 128 bit
gf 520
gf 430 oc
gf gtx 660
hd radeon 7950 oc that i used it now.


----------



## Geofrancis (Jan 31, 2013)

i have owned a lot more than this but these are the cards i used in my pc : (in order)
S3 verge pci 2mb
FX5200 128mb
X800XT 256mb
X800GT AIW 128mb
X1900XT 256mb
X1900XT 512mb
HD3850 256mb
7600gs 256mb
HD4850 golden sample 512mb
HD4850 reference 512mb
9600gso 384mb
HD4870X2 2Gb
HD4850X2 1Gb
HD5850 1Gb
HD5970 2Gb


----------



## Xenturion (Jan 31, 2013)

The "limited to PCI" days:
Radeon 7500
Radeon 9250SE

Finally, got AGP (Late in the game):
Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB (I think, eventually put an AC VGA Silencer on it)
Radeon X850XT
And stuck again, for years with AGP

PCIe: 
2x HD 4870's
1x HD 4870X2 and 4870
2 GTX 480's


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh man this might be a struggle but I will give it a try to remember what I can.

Asus Geforce mx4000 128mb (rememberd I bougth this thinking it would be a monster card but sadly realized the 128mb meant nothing ha. replaced it with the 9600xt the following week)
Jetway Radeon 9600xt 64mb (Might have been my all time favorite. Got into PC gaming with this card. Doom 3, Call of Duty 2, Half-Life 2, Counter-Strike, and more)
Asus Radeon 9250 64mb (9600xt died)
Leadtek Geforce 8600gt 256mb
Visiontek Radeon 3850 512mb (CrossfireX)
Visiontek Radeon 3870 512mb (CrossfireX)
HIS Radeon 4870 512mb
2x MSI Radeon 4830 512mb (Crossfire)
EVGA Geforce 8800GTS 512mb
Powercolor Radeon 4650 512mb
EVGA Geforce 550ti 1gb
XFX Radeon 6870 1gb


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 31, 2013)

My record (these are cards I've actually used for long periods of time. I am not listing cards that have passed by my hands, for testing or temp. replacements):

Unknown RIVA TNT2 M64 32MB
_PowerColor_ Radeon 9200 SE 128MB
*X*FX GeForce 6200 128MB
*[(*_hp_*)]* GeForce 8400M GS 128MB
_PowerColor_ Radeon x1650 PRO 512MB
*TOSHIBA* Radeon Mobility HD 3470 256MB
Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 1GB

Own, but haven't used actively:

Sapphire Radeon HD 2600x2 XT


----------



## HD64G (Jan 31, 2013)

In the same order:
ΤΝΤ 32
Geforce MX440
ATI 9600
ATI 1950pro
ATI 4850
ATI 5750


----------



## syeef (Jan 31, 2013)

Palit GeForce4 MX 440
Asus GeForce 6200 GT
Gigabyte GeForce 8800GT OC
MSI GeForce GTX680 Twin Frozr III


----------



## RCoon (Jan 31, 2013)

Asus Radeon X1500
XFX GT 7900
XFX GT 8600
XFX GTX 275
HIS Radeon 5750
MSI Radeon 6850
Gainward GTX 570
Gigabyte GTX 570 sli
Gainward GTX 570 sli (sold gigabyte)
XFX Radeon 7950
XFX Radeon 7950 xfire


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 31, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I know this has been done a bit before though I haven't seen a recent thread about what GPU's you have purchased over the years.
> 
> Comments and thoughts on specific ones are welcome.
> 
> ...



I'll have to work on my list, but seeing your Geforce 4 Ti 4200 brings back memories.. That card was kickass! I had picked up a Geforce ? mx 64mb something or another at bestbuy for $149 and it sucked at playing bf 1942.. So, one day when I got off work I when buy Walmart and I was in the electronics section and see a table full of discounted items and low and behold they had a Geforce 4 Ti 4200 128mb card setting there for $149.. My mouth dropped because I seen it at bestbuy for $199. I picked the Geforce 4 Ti 4200 up and walked up to the register and the guy scanned the box and BAM it rang up for $110 dollar! I asked the guy is that right because the box says $149 and the guy says yep the price dropped again today I haven't had time to put a new sticker on it. I handed him my card and headed home. I installed it and at the time I had a athlon 1600xp over clocked to a athlon 1700xp with 1gb of ram. It blew my MX card out of the water! BF 1942 played like a dream.  The next card to give me that kind of a jump in performance was my ATI 9700 pro!  Aww if only we could get GPU's to give us a jump in performance like that..


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 31, 2013)

ATi/AMD:

Rage 128 Pro

HD 3650

HD 3850

HD 4670

HD 4770

HD 4870

HD 5770

HD 6850

HD 6950

HD 7950


Nvidia:

8400 GS

8800 GT

9600 GSO

9800 GT

Geforce 210

GT 240

GT 440

GTX 560

GTX 560 Ti


----------



## MightyMission (Jan 31, 2013)

the ones in machines I've used for over a few months are:
GeForce 5800XT
Radeon X1900
GeForce 7300LE
GTX 470
GTX 470 (SLI) <- they performed well when frozen until the heating/cooling cycle eventually killed both
GTX 8800 Ultra
Radeon 6670
Radeon 7950
GTX 580 (I bought this from CEX,then the same day got a 680 for cheaper so I took this back without even firing it up!)
GTX 680
There were plenty more infinitely forgettable GPU's but these ones stay in the mind for whatever reasons..


----------



## saknid (Feb 1, 2013)

1st one was 
POV Nvidia GeForce 9800 GT 1GB (Is good and doing good with games like Modern Warfare 3, Black Ops 1, NFS Run)

2nd is 
POV GTX 680 TGT Ultra Charged (4GB) ( I am Happy)


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 1, 2013)

Started with a 
5500 Ultra
2 X EVGA 6800 Ultra
2 X Radeon 3870 X2 
2 X Radeon 4870 X 2
currently own
3 X 9800 GT
3 X 9800 GTX+
2 XPNY580GTX

2 X.3870 X2
1 4870 X2
3 X 5770 
2 X 5850
2 X 6950 XFX
2 X 7970
1 4890 XFX

I have a video card library,  member of HWBot team.


----------



## misato (Feb 5, 2013)

nVIDIA GeForce 2 Tornado (was happy it ran Max Payne 1 smoothly)
nVIDIA GeForce 6300LE (was supposed to be an upgrade but was crap)
nVIDIA GeForce 7600GS (for me a classic)
nVIDIA GeForce 8500GT
nVIDIA GeForce 9600GT (RMA for my 8500GT that died)
ATI HD4850 (best card I had...until BF3 came out)
ATI HD7950 
nVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 (RMA for my HD7950 that died...somehow I'm glad that it did)


----------



## TRINITAS (Feb 5, 2013)

In chronogical order:

Matrox Mystique MGA PCI 4 Mo (1995-1997) with Pentium MMX 200 Mhz
Intel Chipset Graphic i720 8 Mo (1997-2001) with Celeron 400 Mhz
Nvidia GeForce4 MX420 AGP 4x 64 Mo (2001-2003) with Athlon XP 2000+
ASUS Radeon 9250 AGP 4x 256 Mo with Athlon XP 2000+
ASUS GeForce FX5200 AGP 8x 128 Mo with Athlon XP 2000+
ASUS GeForce 7300 GT PCI-E 16x 256 Mo with Athlon 64 3000+
MSI GeForce 7800 GT PCI-E 16x 256 Mo (2006-2008) with Athlon 64 3200+
Zotac GeForce GTX260 Synergy Edition 896 Mo (2008-2013) with Phenom II X4 955 BE
eVGA GeForce GTX660 Ti Superclocked Edition 2048 Mo (2013-) with Phenom II X4 955 BE


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 5, 2013)

Not sure I can remember all of them thru the years, but I DO remember (and still have) my first Purchase: a Viper V550 16Mb card   gone thru a couple until I made it to a pair of 7900GS's, A 9800 GT, and the 6950's I'm running right now.


----------



## hastyboomalert (Feb 6, 2013)

Let's see. 


Geforce 4 MX440 - was in my mom's computer that I spent hundreds of hours playing Warcraft 3 on

Geforce FX 5200 - was in my grandparent's computer that I used to play games on when I was 12

ATI Radeon 9800 pro - was my first legit card ever. I got it in a build by my uncle for my 13th birthday. 

ATI Radeon X850 XT - got in next Christmas because I was very spoiled. 

EVGA 9800 GT - got it in an ibuypower build for my 16th birthday. 

Sapphire HD 5770 - don't remember the story behind this one, but it was probably just a year later (2009). the first time I bought my own graphics card

Sapphire HD 6870 - bought in 2010.. died on me, rma'd it and received another one that was broken out of the box! dangit sapphire. 

EVGA GTX 580 - got a real job and built my first pc (2011)

EVGA GTX 670 - got it on black friday, could not resist the price! (~$319.99, GTX 670 FTW Sig 2), built a rig for my friend and gave him the 580 so he could finally game with the rest of my pals


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 7, 2013)

S3 Trio64 2MB PCI (2003, with P2 400)
ATI 3D Rage Pro 8MB AGP (2004, with P2 400)
GeForce2 MX 32MB AGP (2004 and later, with P2 400, P3 500, Athlon 1000 and A64 3000+)
GeForce4 MX440-8x 128MB AGP (2004, with P2 400)
Radeon 9250 128MB AGP (2005, with Athlon 1000)
GeForce4 Ti4200-8x 128MB AGP (2005-2006, with Athlon 1000, Duron 1800 and AthlonXP 2600+)
GeForce 6600GT 128MB AGP (2005 2006, with Athlon 1000 and Duron 1800)
Radeon 9700 Pro 128MB AGP (2006, with AthlonXP 2600+)
GeForce FX5600 256MB AGP (2006, with Athlon 1000)
GeForce4 Ti4600 128MB AGP (2006, with Athlon 1000)
Radeon X1800XL 256MB PCI-E (2006, with A64 3500+)
Radeon 9700 Pro 128MB AGP (2006, with A64 3000+)
Radeon 9800SE 128MB AGP (2006, with A64 3000+)
Radeon 9200SE 128MB AGP (2006, with A64 3000+)
GeForce4 Ti4200 64MB AGP (2007, with Opteron 144)
GeForce 6800LE 128MB AGP (2007, with Pentium D 805)
GeForce4 MX integrated (nForce2) (2007, with Duron 1800)
GeForce 6800GS 128bit 128MB AGP (2007, with P4 2533)
GeForce 6800 128MB AGP (2007, with P4 2533)
GeForce FX5600 Ultra 128MB AGP (2007, with P4 2533)
GeForce 6600 128MB AGP (2007, with P4 2533)
Radeon 9800SE 128MB AGP (2007-2008, with P4 2533)
Radeon X800XT PE 256MB AGP (2008, with Sempron 2800+)
GeForce 7300LE 64MB PCI-E (2008, with Celeron 420)
GeForce 6800GS 256MB PCI-E (2008, with E4300)
Matrox G400 32MB AGP (2008, with Athlon 1200)
GeForce2 MX 32MB AGP (2008, with P3 1000)
Radeon 9600XT 256MB AGP (2008, with P3 1000)
GeForce 7800GT 256MB PCI-E (2008, didn't even use this)
GeForce2 MX400 64MB AGP (2008, with Athlon 1200)
GeForce FX5200 128MB PCI (2008, with Athlon 1200)
Radeon 9500 Pro 128MB AGP (2009, with AthlonXP 2600+)
GeForce 7600GT 256MB PCI-E (2009, with Celeron D 331)
Radeon HD3850 512MB PCI-E (2009, with Celeron D 331)
Radeon HD3870X2 1024MB PCI-E (2009, with E6400)
Radeon HD4890 1024MB PCI-E (2009, with E6400)
GeForce 8800GTS 320MB PCI-E (2009-2010, with E6400)
GeForce 8800GTS 640MB PCI-E (2009-2010, with E6400)
Radeon HD4850 512MB PCI-E (2010-2012, with Pentium D 935 most of the time)
GeForce 6800 Ultra 256MB AGP (2011, with AthlonXP 2400+)
GeForce 8800GT 512MB PCI-E (2011, with X6 1055T)
GeForce GTX470 1280MB PCI-E (2012 and the card I use right now with 965BE)
Radeon HD2600XT 512MB PCI-E (2012, just tested that it works and gave away to my friend)
GeForce 6200SE TC 64MB PCI-E (2012-2013 with Sempron 3000+)
GeForce 9600GT 512MB PCI-E (2012-2013 with Sempron 3000+)
GeForce GTS250 1024MB PCI-E (2012-2013 with Sempron 3000+)
GeForce GT240 1024MB PCI-E (2013, in my 2nd PC with A64 3500+)


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 7, 2013)

9700 Pro said:


> Matrox G400 32MB AGP (2008, with Athlon 1200)









ooh, haven't seen one of these for a while


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 7, 2013)

Voodoo 2
Ati Radeon 9600pro
Geforce 6200 LE
Gefoce 6150 go
AMD mobility 4650
AMD mobility 5650
Geforce 8800GTX 
Gefocee 8800GTX SLI
AMD HD 7950


----------



## jihadjoe (Feb 7, 2013)

Hercules MDA
Trident VGA9000
S3 Trio64 512K
S3 Virge 3D 1MB
Asus V3400 TNT+TV 16MB
Asus V3800 TNT2 Ultra 32MB
Diamond Viper II Savage 2000
Creative 3D Blaster Annihilator GeForce DDR 
ELSA Gladiac GeForce2 GTS
Gainward Golden Sample GeForce 4 Ti4200
ATI Radeon 9500 Pro (unlocked to 9700)
Palit GeForce 8800GT+ Sonic
(skipped a ton of stuff since everything then was a G92 rebadge)
Leadtek GTX670


----------



## anoobarak (Feb 7, 2013)

GeForce 5500 FX 128MB 64bit
GeForce 7600 GT AGP 256MB
GeForce 8800 GTX 786MB
GeForce 8800 GTS 512MB
GeForce 8800 GT (bought dead for 15$~ ,frickin' baked in an oven, broke down twice afterwards)
Radeon HD 6950 2GB unlocked shaders (sold cuz went away for 6 months)
GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 7, 2013)

Update 


Added HD 7950


----------



## Steve Kosh (Feb 8, 2013)

I have only been gaming on a computer for a short time. I started with a HD 4770 and bought another to put in crossfire. Ok performance, but now I have a HD 7850 I bought for $150 as Open Box. That was 3-4 months ago. I also bough a 3870 for $20 because I am slowly culminating all the parts for a retro build.


----------



## Grnfinger (Feb 8, 2013)

FX5200
6600GT SLI
X1950XT
8800GTS 640
9800GT
3870X2
280GTX
4870X2
5770
6870 Crossfire
5970
7870 Crossfire
7870XT ( aka 7930 )


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 8, 2013)

Geforce 2 MX
Geforce 4 MX
Geforce FX 5200
Radeon 9600 XT
Radeon X800 Pro
Geforce 8800 GTS 320
2x Radeon HD 7970 Crossfire

The 8800 GTS 320 was easily my favorite purchase of all those, and the FX5200 was easily the worst. The 9600 XT was an awesome card as well. I'm curious in a few years what I'll think of these 7970s as it's the first time I've done a truly high end setup.


----------



## qubit (Feb 8, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I would say I definately upgrade more nowadays than when I first got into PC gaming, it's probably once a year/every 10 months or so just to keep up with current tech more than neccesity



Ah yes, a confessed tech junky. I can relate totally, my friend. 

I can't remember the whole timeline, but here's a few:

Voodoo 3 PCI
FX 5200 256MB (This was my first "proper gaming" card, back in 2003 when I didn't know nearly as much as I do now and thought the CPU could make up for the GPU. I learned otherwise very, very, quickly. This was a complete lemon)
ATI 9800 Pro 128MB
HD 2900 XT 1GB (BIOS modded Pro. Another lemon, but I have soft spot for it. At least the damned thing overclocked like a banshee)
HD 4870 512MB
GTX 285
GTX 580
GTX Titan (dreaming)

I also bought these cards for cheap once a couple of generations old or so and at various times as collector's items:

HD1650
7800GTX
7950 GX2
9800 GX2 (512MB x2) (floged it on eBay and wish I hadn't)
8800 GTX
8800 Ultra (odd Asus one with 8800 GTX heatsink. They actually made them like this)
8800 Ultra (brand new, boxed BFG one from eBay. Beautiful)
GTX 295


----------



## random498348935 (Feb 8, 2013)

3dfx Voodoo3 2000 PCI (2000)
ATI Rage 128 Fury (2000)
ATI Radeon 7500 (2002)
ATI Radeon 9000 (2004)
Nvidia GeForce 7600 GS (2007)
ATI Radeon HD 4770 (2010)
Current - Nvidia GeForce GTX 470

I love these kind of topics.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 9, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> http://images.anandtech.com/old/video/matrox/g400/title.jpg
> 
> ooh, haven't seen one of these for a while



It had the best VGA quality I have ever seen 



BigMack70 said:


> The 8800 GTS 320 was easily my favorite purchase of all those, and the FX5200 was easily the worst.


As I listed, I had a PCI version of FX5200, and it was slower than GF2 MX400 in games  Red Faction ran much faster with the GF2... Well, the AGP version is surely a lot better, but still that was funny. I traded that FX5200 to a 9500 Pro and it was surprisingly good card, especially when overclocked (ran Flatout2 easily at max)


----------



## Anggoro (Feb 9, 2013)

GeForce 2 MX
Radeon 9550 (my first awesome card,and cool)
HD4650 (nice upgrade)
HD5570 (cooler and a bit faster than HD4650)
HD6550D (nice upgrade power consumption wise from last build, my current place can't sustain high specs, and my wallet just can't afford expensive fast-but-green specs yet )


----------



## Skyforth (Feb 9, 2013)

Ati 9550
amd 6970
gtx 680 sli


----------



## TommyT (Feb 9, 2013)

9700 Pro said:


> It had the best VGA quality I have ever seen
> 
> 
> As I listed, I had a PCI version of FX5200, and it was slower than GF2 MX400 in games  Red Faction ran much faster with the GF2... Well, the AGP version is surely a lot better, but still that was funny. I traded that FX5200 to a 9500 Pro and it was surprisingly good card, especially when overclocked (ran Flatout2 easily at max)



Yea the matrox inded have one of the best quilty after 3dfx at those glory 16mb-32mb days


----------



## lyndonguitar (Feb 9, 2013)

Skyforth said:


> Ati 9550
> amd 6970
> gtx 680 sli



Ati 9550->amd 6970

super jump


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 9, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> Ati 9550->amd 6970
> 
> super jump



I think that may even be bigger than my jump from an 8800 GTS 320 to 7970 Crossfire!


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 14, 2013)

Matrox G200
Matrox Millenium G200
ATI 3D Rage Pro
ATI Rage 128 Pro
ATI Rage Fury


> GeForce 4 MX
> GeForce MX 4000
> GeForce 4 MX 440


ATI Radeon 9250
GeForce 4 Ti 4600
ATI Radeon 9600 pro
ATI Radeon 9600 XT
ATI Radeon 9800 pro
ATI Radeon 9800 XT
ATI Radeon x600
ATI Radeon x1800 XL Crossfire
ATI Radeon x1900 GT
ATI Radeon x1950 pro
ATI Radeon HD 2600XT
Nvidia 8600 GT
Nvidia 8600 GTS
ATI Radeon HD2900
ATI Radeon HD3870
Nvidia 8800 GT
ATI Radeon HD4850 Crossfire
ATI Radeon HD6970
Nvidia GTX 970 SC

and a 3dfx card in there somewhere
some Intel, NVidia, S3, via IGPs

I miss Matrox


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 14, 2013)

i don't remember it all but i remember from the past few year, bad memory ^^;

don't remember before 
Albatron GeForce 8800GT-X512
Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 1GB VaporX (also had 8800GT)
Asus EAH5770 CUcore 1GB (also had 8800GT)
EVGA GTX 570 1.28gb
KFA2 GTX 680 2gb

plus i got these 2 laying around:

EVGA GeForce 8800GTS 640mb
Asus EN9800GT/DI/1GD3/A


----------



## Swamp Monster (Feb 14, 2013)

-----------AGP------------------------
Geforce- Albatron     4 MX440 64MB
Radeon- Visiontek     9600SE 128MB 64bit
Radeon- Club3D        9600 256MB 128bit
Radeon- Palit           X1550 256MB 128bit
Radeon- Sapphire     HD3650 512MB 128bit
----------PCI-E-----------------------
Radeon- Sapphire     HD4650 512MB 128bit
Radeon- Sapphire     HD4870 512MB 256bit - Using now, planning to replace


----------



## Slizzo (Feb 14, 2013)

Matrox Mystique (8MB)
Riva TNT (PCI)
GeForce 4 Ti4600
Radeon 9700PRO
Radeon X800PRO
Radeon X800XT
GeForce 7600GT
GeForce 8800GTS 320MB (for a week)
GeForce 8800GT 512MB
Radeon 4870 512MB
Radeon 4870x2
GeForce GTX 470 (then a year or so later another for SLI)


Waiting to get a GeForce Titan depending on pricing.


----------



## _Zod_ (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll have to skip the first 4 or 5 as we are talking 8088 - 486 DX4 100 machines that was so long ago I forget. So what I can recall but not sure on the order of the earlier ones.

Diamond Stealth II S220
STB Lightspeed 128
Diamond Viper V550 Riva TNT
3dfx VooDoo Banshee
Gainward GeForce4 Ti 4200 64MB Golden Sample
ATI Radeon 9800Pro
ATI Radeon X700 Pro
EVGA GeForce 7900GS
MSI N250GTS-2D512-OCv2 GeForce GTS 250
EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti FPB


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 14, 2013)

Geforce 2 mx400
Radeon 9550
Powercolor x1800xt volt mod +water
Sapphire Hd3870 volt mod +water
His Hd4870 volt mod +water , tried in crossfire, wasn't impressed...
Sapphire Hd6870
Powercolor Hd7870 Tahiti LE +water 35c @1200mhz...

The old D-tek Fusion gpu block rock and still stand the test of time!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 14, 2013)

Matrox M3D
Saphire gforce prophet 2 GTS
Radeon all in wonder 9800
Radeon 3870X2 in xfire gigabyte 512mb
Radeon 5870 + 5850 in xfire
Nvidia 210 
Nvidia 240 Gt
Last two for physx and htpc


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's my GPU History so far:

EDIT: almost forgot, some shitty monochrome CGA compatible on my first PC (an 8086 Zenith laptop, four shades of gray! w00t!)
S3 Trio 64 512kb ISA
S3 Virge DX 2MBs PCI
Canopus Pure3d Voodoo 6MBs PCI
Diamond Viper TNT2 16MBs AGP
Elsa Erazor GeForce 256 32MBs AGP
XFX GeForce 4 Ti 4200 128MBs AGP
Sapphire Radeon 9200SE 128MBs AGP
VisionTek Radeon 9800XT 128MBs AGP (modded 9800Pro)
BFG GeForce 6800Ultra 256MBs AGP (modded 6800GS)
Sapphire Radeon X800XT 256MBs AGP (modded X800GTO lasted only 2 days)
Sapphire Radeon HD3850 512MBs AGP
EVGA GeForce GTX285 1GB PCIe x2
EVGA GeForce GTX480 1.5GBs PCIe x2
PNY GeForce GTX580 1.5GBs PCIe x3
EVGA GeForce GTX680 2GBs PCIe x4
EVGA GeForce Titan 6GBs PCIe x2
XFX Radeon 290X 4GBs PCIe
Asus DCUII 290X 4GBs PCIe
EVGA GeForce GTX980 SC 4GBs PCIe x2


----------



## TRINITAS (Jun 3, 2013)

My collection + card used:

2xObsidian 3Dfx Voodoo 2 8 Mo
ATI Rage 128 Pro
Nvidia GeForce4 MX420
Nvidia GeForce FX5200
Asus Radeon 9250
Asus GeForce 7300 GT
MSI GeForce 7800 GT
Sapphire Radeon X1950 XT (Died, artefact)
Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mo
PNY GeForce 9800 GT (Died, artefact)
PowerColor Radeon HD2900 Pro (Died, artefact)
ATI Radeon HD3870 X2 (Died, problem with thermal)
Nvidia GeForce 8800 ULTRA
AMD Radeon HD4670 (Died)
Nvidia GeForce 9800 GX2 (Using for GPUGPU BOINC)
Asus GeForce 210
Zotac GeForce GTX260 (Using for GPUGPU BOINC)
2xGigabyte GeForce GTX280 (Using for GPUGPU BOINC)
eVGA GeForce GTX660 Ti Superclocked (Using for GPUGPU BOINC and my graphic card for game)
Gigabyte GeForce GTX670 OC (Died, artefact)
Asus GeForce GTX670 DirectCU (Using for GPUGPU BOINC)

I would get soon a HD4870 X2, GTX295....


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 3, 2013)

embedded SiS of various types
diamond multimedia of various types
embedded intel gma of various types
NVidia GeForce 440mx agp
NVidia GeForce 5200fx
ati radeon x1900xt
NVidia GeForce 8800gt
NVidia GeForce 650ti


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 3, 2013)

I have quite a list...

S3 Virge 64
GF2 MX400
Kyro 2 (3D Prophet 4500)
ATI 9200
ATI 9600Pro
nvidia GF 5700 Ultra
ATI X800XL
GF 6800GT
ATI X1950Pro
ATI 3850
ATI 3870
ATI 4830
nvidia GTX460 1GB
ATI 5830
ATI 7950

I think theres one or two missing from that list but they were crappy cards.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 3, 2013)

I know I'm forgetting something, but here you go. I'll try to get some pictures up of the older cards. 


Trident Union TD9680P
3dlabs (can't remember what the card) - Daughter board
3Dlabs OXYGEN VX1
3dfx Monster 2mb - Daughter board
3dfx Voodoo Rush (4mb 3d) and (2mb 2d) 6mb total - My first 2d/3d gaming card
ATI RAGE XL 8mb
3dfx Monster II 8mb - Daughter board
3dfx Monster II 12mb - Daughter board
DIAMOND VIPER V550 SDR 16mb
3dfx Voodoo3 3000
Creative Labs CT6710 (nVidia RIVA TNT)
eVGA e-TNT2 Vanta 16mb
GeForce4 MX 64mb
GeForce4 4200 TI
GeForce 5200 FX
GeForce 5500 FX
GeForce 5700 FX
GeForce 6600 GT
GeForce 7800 GS
GeForce 8600 GT
GeForce 8800 GTS G92
GeForce 9600 GSO
GeForce GT 240
GeForce GTX 285
GeForce GT 430
GeForce GTX 470
GeForce GTX 480
GeForce GTX 570
*GeForce GTX 680 PE - Current gaming card*
ATI FireGL V3300 128mb
ATI X700EZ 256mb
ATI RADEON 9600pro 128mb
ATI RADEON 9700pro 128mb
ATI RADEON 9800pro 128mb
ATI RADEON 3850 AGP 512mb
ATI RADEON HD 4670 512mb
ATI RADEON HD 4670 512mb
ATI FireGL V5200 256mb
AMD RADEON HD 5850 
AMD RADEON HD 5850


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 3, 2013)

Update of mine.

FX5500
X1950XT
GTX260 SLI
HD5870
GTX470
GTX680
GTX780


----------



## Black.Raven (Jun 3, 2013)

9500GT
GT520
GT630 (one day, it didnt work )
GTX650
GTX650 TI Boost (next buy, after selling or rma'ing the 650 )


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 3, 2013)

erm

*NVIDIA Geforce 4 420 GO (Toshiba laptop :O)*
Asus HD 3850
Asus HD 5850 DirectCU II
XFX 7950 DD


----------



## Pixrazor (Jun 3, 2013)

here it goes chronologically
geforce 4 mx 400
geforce 6200 agp
8800gts 320 rockout: but died)
hd 6770 (died)
geforce 9300 (lol, just to launch my pc cause none igp)
geforce 9600 (crap chineese one)
geforce 9600
hd 7660D (not bad for an igp )
gtx 550 ti
8800gts 320 (relive after bios flash)
gtx 560 ti
hd 7850 2g (current)
hd 7950 (waiting for delivery)


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 4, 2013)

Thought I posted in this one. :O

Some card paired with a 133MHz Pentium
GeForce 6800 AGP
Radeon Mobility HD 5650
Radeon 6530D (IGP)

Also have a GeForce4 440 MX somewhere, but not sure where it came from.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 4, 2013)

9800pro
x850xtpe
x1950xt
9800gtx+
6870


----------



## Boozad (Jun 4, 2013)

I only ever used to play Football Manager on the PC so my graphics purchases have been few and far between. The jumps have been massive though when I have upgraded.

Radeon HD2400 Pro 256MB
XFX Radeon HD4650 512MB
PowerColor Radeon HD6670 1GB
ASUS Radeon HD7850-DC2T 2GB
Palit GTX 780 3GB


----------



## slurry (Jun 5, 2013)

ASUS ATI x1900xtx
ASUS ATI x1900xt crossfire edition
ASUS AMD hd3870
HIS AMD hd3870 (garbage- died after a month)
ASUS AMD hd4870x2
XFX AMD hd5770 (for a second pc)
XFX AMD hd6990


its not that i dont like nvidia, its just that at them time i was purchasing amd/ati was more favorable for either cost or power.  if i were buying now, it would be 3 gtx 660ti's


----------



## Asuka26x (Jun 7, 2013)

Sapphire HD6850 1GB

all guys have an average of four-five but not me.its my first gpu!!!


----------



## jagjitnatt (Jun 7, 2013)

Love these kinda threads. Brings back fond memories.

SiS 6215C PCI
Intel 810
NVIDIA RIVA TNT2
ATI Radeon 9200SE
Intel 845 Extreme Graphics
NVIDIA Geforce 4 4800 Ti
ATI X200
NVIDIA GeForce 6600GT
ATI Radeon X850 XT PE
ATI Radeon 1900GT
NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS
ATI Radeon 6850


----------



## Felipe.deleon (Jun 7, 2013)

ATI X1650 512mb 

AGP ATI Radeon HD 4650 1GB DDR3 2x  

XFX HD 5850
Crossfire'it later
Asus HD 5850


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 7, 2013)

- Matrox Mystique + 3Dfx Voodoo (and later 3Dfx Voodoo 2)
- ATI Rage Pro
- ATI 9600 pro
- ATI X850 XT 
- ATI X1950 XTX
- ATI HD 2900 XT
- ATI HD 3870X2 
- ATI HD 4890
- Nvidia 8800 GTX
- ATI HD 5870
- ATI HD 6870
- Nvidia GTX 670


----------



## Geofrancis (Jun 7, 2013)

It's interesting to see the age of people via their graphics card history lol


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jun 10, 2013)

Sparkle Geforce MX400 64mb SDR - best gaming experience I had, a time where graphic settings doesn't matter 

Sparkle Geforce MX4000 128mb DDR
Asus Radeon 9500 256mb DDR
Inno3d Geforce 7600GST 256mb GDDR3
Palit Radeon HD4670 Super 512mb GDDR3
Triplex Radeon HD4850 512mb GDDR4
EVGA Geforce GTX 460 1GB GDDR5
HIS IceQ-X Radeon HD6870 1GB GDDR5
XFX Radeon HD7950 3GB GDDR5


----------



## springs113 (Jun 11, 2013)

Gigabyte radeon 9200
MSI radeon 9500
Sapphire radeon x1600
Sapphire x800 gto2( cant remember if that's correct but it unlocked to xt levels)
MSI x1950 pro
Sapphire  hd 3870
BFG 8800gt
2x Visiontek 4850s
Currently undecided on if I should got r7950/7970/7990 or  gtx 770/780/titan.  The last two are just for bragging rights but realistically speaking it would probably take em off.


----------



## Compgeke (Jun 11, 2013)

Main desktop:
ATI Rage IIC
S3 Trio 64V+
Matrox G400
GeForce FX5200
GeForce 6100 SE
GeForce 6800 GS
GT440 (literally for two days)
GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512 meg.

Laptop:
Whatever Apple had in the Powerbook 1400
ATI Mobility Rage 128
GeForce 4 go 440
Quadro FX go700
Intel GMA900
Intel GMA500
Quadro NVS 160M.


----------



## Aceman.au (Jun 11, 2013)

ASUS EAH 3870
Palit 4870 black edition
Gigabyte 5970
2 x Power color 6870
2 x Gigabyte 7970


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 11, 2013)

A list of chipsets and cards I used for a month and longer...

SiS 530, chipset on an Amptron 598-LMR motherboard. Super 7 system.

Ati Rage Pro II Turbo, was actually faster than the sis 530 in some games, like Team Apache, Tachyon, and a few others.

Intel i740 AGP 2x, yes a card not a chipset. It was my main card when i played Diablo II, Starcraft +broodwar, CS 1.6, Half Life, Shogo MAD, Tachyon, Septerra core... with an AMD K6-II 550mhz and 512mb pc133. 2005-2006.

Geforce 4 MX 440 AGP 8x 64MB, yep.. that whole thing was its name. Came in the rig i used my Jr and Snr years of high school. Athlon XP 2500+, 256mb DDR (eventually 1GB DDR400). Still played the same games with the addition of doom 3, HL2 and CS:S, Halo CE.

Radeon 7500... was a little faster than the MX 440 but still lacked shaders. same system

9600XT 256mb OC to 575mhz, the final gpu upgrade for the Athlon XP system. installed in 2006. Played FEAR pretty well, great performance improvement in HL2, Doom 3, allowed me to play CnC3. Was later moved over to my AsRock build, Pent. D 920, 2GB ddr2

8600GT 512mb. also used in the AsRock build. first taste of DX10, Lost Planet, Crysis. UT3 and CnC3 ran smoothly.

9600GT 512mb. Last card for the AsRock. Also upgraded to a Pentium Dual Core e5300 at 3.2ghz. Starcraft II, CoD WaW, Crysis greatly improved in perf. along with my other games, like HL2 ep1 and 2. 2008-2009ish. Later moved over to my Athlon II rig.

8800GT 512mb, 2011. same athlon system. Used until about 3 months ago. later the system was upgraded with a Phenom II. Most games i owned played at high pretty well.

7850 2GB with my current system. Plays all my games maxed out. I think the cpu is the limit now. Deus Ex, SCII HotS, Duke Nukem forever, Hard Reset, a few others.


----------



## csgabe (Jun 11, 2013)

Voodoo Banshee(I remember specific games optimized for 3dfx)
Nvidia Riva Vanta
Geforce 256( great videocard, too bad it artifacted on every first startup, so I've used it for a short period of time)
Geforce 2 MX 200
Geforce 7600 GS
Powercolor X1950 Pro (it had a great Arctic Cooling cooler on it)
GeCube ATI HD 2600 XT
EVGA GeForce 8600 GTS(died within warranty period, exchanged it with Sapphire ATI HD 3850)
MSI GeForce 8800 GT
Sapphire HD 5570 GDDR5(current videocard)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ATi Rage 3D II/Rage3D Pro
> Matrox Millenium G200
> Nvidia Riva TNT2
> ATi Sapphire 9200SE
> ...



Adding Nvidia GTX680 SLi to the list


----------



## springs113 (Jun 11, 2013)

I didn't put my laptop list there but here it goes
intel gma 900
intel gma 500
ati mobility radeon hd 3200
amd 7660
now amd 7660+7730


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jun 11, 2013)

*Don't remember up to this point*
S3 Virge PCI
ATi 3D Rage II PCI
Intel i740 AGP
3Dfx Voodoo 2 PCI
nVIDIA Geforce 2 AGP
nvidia Geforce 4 Ti 4400 AGP
ATi 9700 PRO AGP
ATi X800XT PE           PCI-E ->>>
ATi HD 2900 PRO
ATi HD 3850
2x ATi HD 3870 
ATi HD 3870 X2
6x nVIDIA 8800 GTX 
nVIDIA 8800 GT G92 512MB
nvidia 8800 GTS G92 512MB
2x nVIDIA GTX 260 Core 216
2x nVIDIA GTX 295
4x ATi HD 5870
nVIDIA GTX 460 1GB
nVIDIA GTX 480 1.5GB
nVIDIA GTX 580 1.5GB
nVIDIA GTX Titan 6GB

I swear I didn't plan to buy that many, but now that we started counting


----------



## CounterZeus (Jun 11, 2013)

diamond ??? 1MB
nvidia riva tnt2 pro
nvidia riva tnt2 m64
3 x nvidia geforce 6700XL
ati radeon X1650XT
nvidia geforce 9600GT (cut down to 48 shaders)
nvidia geforce gtx 560ti


----------



## NitroX infinity (Jun 11, 2013)

S3 TrioV64 1MiB
S3 TrioV64+ 2MiB
Voodoo5 5500 AGP
Radeon 9200 Pro
Radeon 9100
Radeon 9700
Radeon 9800 Pro
X800 Pro (Flashed from 12 to 16 pipelines)
HD 4670

I had my Voodoo5 5500 for about 5 years and I've had my HD 4670 since November 2008.


----------



## bbmarley (Jun 11, 2013)

nv 8600 gt
nv 9600 ggt sli
nv gtx260
ati 6950 xfire


----------



## _larry (Jun 12, 2013)

ati 9250
ati x700 pro
nvidia 8600gts
amd 7770
amd 7770 x2 CROSSFIRE!!!!
amd 7950

^That escalated quickly.


----------



## jgunning (Jun 12, 2013)

Ati 9250 (Cant remember any specs.. xD)
NVidia GeForce 8600GT 512mb 
NVidia GeForce 9800GT 512mb 
Ati HD 6870 Hawk edition 1GB DDR5 - BEST CARD EVER!!! xD
Sapphire ATI HD 7870XT Edition 2GB 256-bit DDR5

Its amazing how fast technology advances ay!? 

=)


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 12, 2013)

Sis 6215 2MB (expandable) PCI
Intel 810 integrated graphics (up to 32mb)
nVidia Riva TNT2 M64/M64 Pro 32MB SDR 64bit PCI
ATi Radeon 9200 128MB DDR AGp 8X
nVidia GeForce FX 5900 XT 128MB DDR AGP 8X
nVidia GeForce 6600 GT 128MB GDDR3 AGP 8X
nVidia GeForce 8600GT OC 256MB GDDR3 PCI-E 1.x
nVidia GeForce 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 PCI-E 2.0
nVidia GeForce GTX 460 SE OC 1024MB GDDR5 PCI-E 2.0 / AMD Radeon HD 6850 1024Mb GDDR5 PCI-E 2.1
nVidia GeForce GTX 660 OC 2048MB GDDR5 PCI-E 3.0


----------



## jagjitnatt (Jun 12, 2013)

ViperXTR said:


> Sis 6215 2MB (expandable) PCI
> Intel 810 integrated graphics (up to 32mb)
> nVidia Riva TNT2 M64/M64 Pro 32MB SDR 64bit PCI
> ATi Radeon 9200 128MB DDR AGp 8X
> ...



Your history is pretty much like mine.


----------



## sic_doni (Jun 23, 2013)

Asus Geforce 9600GT
XFX Radeon 4850 512MB
Gigabyte Geforce GTX 460 1GB OC
Zotac Geforce GTX 560 Ti
MSI Geforce GTX 660 Ti Power Edition OC


----------



## Vlada011 (Jun 23, 2013)

ATI Radeon 9200SE
ATI Radeon 9600XT
ATI Radeon 9800Pro
ATI Radeon HD4670 AGP
GeForce 9800GT
ATI Radeon HD4870
*ATI Radeon HD5870*
AMD Radeon HD6970
NVIDIA GTX580


----------



## HammerON (Jun 23, 2013)

HammerON said:


> 9600 XT (wanted a 9800 XT but couldn't afford it)
> 6800 Ultra (power hog)
> 7600 GT
> 7800 GTX x2 (first time going with dual cards)
> ...



New cards are 2 GTX 780's


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 25, 2013)

Not much interesting

Voodoo I don't remember which one exactly.
Nvidia RIVA TNT2
Geforce 4 MX
AMD 740G IGP
Gefore 9500
AMD Radeon 3450
AMD Radeon 5450
Geforce GT 520/Intel HD


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 25, 2013)

The old days:
Voodoo2
GeForce 2
GeForce 4

The more or less recent ones (main rig only, I've a ton of other cards in general):
6600GT
7800GT
8800GT
8800GT SLI
HD4870X2
GTX285
GTX285 SLI
GTX470 SLI
HD7950 + GTX470
HD7950 + 2xHD6570


----------



## MikeGR7 (Jun 25, 2013)

MikeGR7 said:


> Well...
> TNT RIVA
> GeForce 2
> GeForce 3
> ...



New additions!
GeForce GTX 670 SLI
GeForce GTX 780 (CURRENT)


----------



## Canti1982 (Jun 25, 2013)

TNT2 (16MB) - Great card My friend was bragging about his 32Mb card, the TNT trounced it.
Geforce 440 mx (64MB) - Terrible draw distance on MOHAA, kept getting sniped without seeing anyone.
MSI 9800 Pro (128MB) - Classic
Geforce 8800GTX (768MB)
MSI 8600 gts passive (512 MB) HTPC - Massive cooler got in the way and cooked the cpu
Gigabyte 8600GT passive (512 MB) HTPC
Asus Matrix GTX580 (1.5GB)
Sapphire 5770 (1GB) HTPC
Asus Matrix GTX580 SLI (1.5GB) - Seemed like a good idea at the time... needs a lot of space/cooling so I sold one and the other just died a week ago.
MSI GTX 780 (3GB) - Should arrive any day


----------



## BigMack70 (Jun 26, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> Geforce 2 MX
> Geforce 4 MX
> Geforce FX 5200
> Radeon 9600 XT
> ...



Add to this 780 SLI... got tired of how loud my 7970 Lightnings were, and also got tired of the need to use framerate limiters to keep them smooth. Much, much happier with 780 SLI.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 28, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> Cirrus Logic GD5422
> TNT2 M64
> Geforce2 MX
> Radeon 9600 Pro
> ...



Adding a new card to the list 






Gainward GTX 770

I'm so happy with my purchase ... 560 Ti now goes to second machine to max out games @1280x1024  GTX 260 will be passed on down the family tree


----------



## starstrike (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, here goes, these are what I can remember.

Geforce 4600
Geforce 7900
Radeon HD2600XT
Radeon HD4870
Radeon HD 6950


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 2, 2013)

ViperXTR said:


> Sis 6215 2MB (expandable) PCI
> Intel 810 integrated graphics (up to 32mb)
> nVidia Riva TNT2 M64/M64 Pro 32MB SDR 64bit PCI
> ATi Radeon 9200 128MB DDR AGp 8X
> ...


With pics of some of the cards that i manage to take D:

With Matrox Millenium MGA G200 along with the Radeon 9200 and TNT2





8600GT iChill by Inno3D (OC)





8800GTS 320MB (jes given to me, its dead and revived by baking), 9600GT and GTX 460 SE and Radeon 6850








And the current GTX 660 OC


----------



## DEFEATEST (Jul 2, 2013)

k......

first one was a 8mb something or other. too noob then to remember these things at the time,
then 32 mb riva I think, then 64 mb TNT I think then.....
9600 pro
9800 pro
x800xtpe
8800 gt
4870
5870.
Every one of these I used to the bitter end and totally got my moneys worth out of them!
Still loving my 5870 but its gotta go this year.


----------



## Vlada011 (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes I buy new card when really need because filters in games.
But now I little late, because last years I always go on fastest single and 680 had lock voltage I little late. But that now is real time for 780 Classified.
5870 is enough for little older games and off course without filters for all games.
But newer I keep for new card. Didn't play 10 best games waiting 780.


----------



## Drakegore (Jul 13, 2013)

GeForce 2
GeForce 4 MX460
GeForce 7300LE
GeForce 8500GT
GeForce GTS 250
Radeon HD 6850
Radeon HD 7870


----------



## el etro (Jul 13, 2013)

Geforce 6200 LE
Powercolor Radeon HD 7770
POV GTX 670


----------



## swaaye (Jul 13, 2013)

Ok everything I can think of that I've specifically used in a machine for myself. And this doesn't include stuff I've picked up on the side to mess around with. Only cards that I used during their heyday.

Tandy 1000TX 16-color graphics
Trident 8900C ISA 
Diamond Speedstar Pro (CL-GD5426) 
Hercules Dynamite Power (Tseng ET4000/W32p) 
Number Nine Motion 771 (S3 Vision 968) 
STB Nitro 3D (Virge GX)
Matrox Mystique 220 
Orchid Righteous 3D (Voodoo Graphics) 
Matrox Millennium G200 
STB Velocity 4400 (RIVA TNT) 
Matrox Millennium G400 
ATI Radeon LE 
ATI Radeon 8500 LE
ATI Radeon 9700 
ATI Mobility Radeon 9600
ATI Radeon X800GTO² 
NV GeForce 6800 Go
NV GeForce 7800 Go GTX
NV GeForce 8800GTX
ATI Radeon HD 3850
NV GeForce 8600GT
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450
ATI Radeon HD 4670
AMD Radeon HD 6950 
NV GeForce GTX 560 Ti
NV GeForce GT 650M


----------



## shovenose (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm probably missing some things.

Radeon 7000 (NOT HD7000) 64MB
Radeon X800 256MB
Radeon HD 4350 1GB
GeForce 7600G 256MB
GeForce GTX 550Ti SC 2GB
Radeon HD 7850 2GB
GeForce GTX 670 2GB


----------



## Roph (Jul 13, 2013)

Some old ISA bus cards I can't remember the name of, back on 80286 / 80386 PCs, then..

S3 Trio64v (Intel Pentium at 133Mhz, also carried over to some Cyrix 200Mhz or something build)
Voodoo 2000 PCI (Intel Pentium III 533Mhz)
GeForce 4 MX 440 (Intel Pentium III 733Mhz)
GeForce 4 Ti 4800 SE (AMD Athlon @ 1Ghz)
GeForce 6800 GT (AMD Athlon XP 2200+)
ATI Radeon 4670 (Intel E5200)
AMD Radeon 7770 (AMD FX-8320)


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 13, 2013)

Hd 4650 -> gts450 oc -> hd7790 :d


----------



## Compgeke (Jul 14, 2013)

Swapped the 9800 GTX+ with a Radeon HD 4850 tonight, same video ram but the 9800 was causing random radio interference with the sound card, no idea why, but problem solved now (and the HD 4850 seems to be faster in just about everything). Only downside is the 4850 runs a bit warmer than the 9800 did, but then again 4850 is single-slot, 9800 is dual slot.


----------



## Nortrop (Jul 14, 2013)

Cool thread, I'll give it a try with what I can remember

*GF MX 440* (really wanted a 4-series Ti, but was too poor back then, don't remember the manufacturer)

*Chaintech Geforce 6600 256MB DDR*, the basic model of the line, again too poor for anything more up the scale but still had loads of fun with gems like HL2.

*Innovision 3d 7300 GT 256MB DDR3*, bought it at a store closing sale for cheap back in 2007, still going strong today, my little cousin plays WOW, WC3 and CS:S on it.

*Sapphire 5770 Vapor-X 1GB*, awesome card but expensive since I got it soon after launch.

*2x Palit GTX460 Sonic 1GB*, awesome overclocking potential, but crap cooling. Bought the second one three months down the line for my second desktop. 

*Asus Radeon HD6950 Direct CUII 1GB*, still using it today in my second desktop, this card lead to the SLI-ing of the 460s. That was a bad idea from the get-go, they ran hot and noisy, so in early 2012 I sold them and got...

*Sapphire Radeon HD7870 GE*, my current card. Overclocks really good, performance is great and I'm not planning on changing it any time soon.


----------



## Maleko (Jul 17, 2013)

Well this is going back a bit! I'm sure I have missed out one or two...

TNT
TNT64
XFX 7900GT
XFX 8800GTS
ASUS 9800GTX+
EVGA GTX 770 Superclock ACX


I have to say the 9800GTX+ served me well, for a long time!


----------



## Slizzo (Jul 18, 2013)

Slizzo said:


> Matrox Mystique (8MB)
> Riva TNT (PCI)
> GeForce 4 Ti4600
> Radeon 9700PRO
> ...



So, former list, then the following:

GeForce GTX 680
GeForce GTX 780


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 18, 2013)

Mine has been, shall we say... checkered.

S3 ViRGE
nVIDIA GeForce2 MX400 64MB (best card I've ever owned in terms of longevity and performance, even though it was an entry-level card)
ATi Radeon X1300 256MB (piece of shit that could barely run anything)
nVIDIA GeForce 8600GT 512MB
nVIDIA GeForce 8600GT 1GB
nVIDIA GeForce 8800GS 384MB
nVIDIA GeForce GTS 250 512MB
nVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 1.5GB (highest end card I've ever owned)
nVIDIA GeForce 8800 Ultra 768MB (the 580 bit the dust and it was the best I had lying around spare, performs well for its age)


----------



## Cyclops (Jul 18, 2013)

MX440 - Socket 478 Pentium 4 HT 2 GHz
MX5200 - Socket 478 Pentium 4 HT 2 GHz
FX6200 - Socket 478 Pentium 4 HT 2 GHz
Gigabyte FX6600 Ultra (Passive) - AMD Athlon 64 3800+ 2 GHz
Asus 8800 GTX Ultra - Core 2 Due E6850 3.55 GHz
Asus GTX 260 - Core 2 Quad QX6850 3.5 GHz
Asus GTX 260 SLI - Core 2 Quad QX6850 3.5 GHz
EVGA GTX 560 Ti (Water cooled) - i7 950 4.2 GHz
EVGA GTX 560 Ti SLI (Water cooled) - i7 950 4.2 GHz
EVGA GTX 470 (Flashed 465) - 2 * Xeon X5675 4.5 GHz
Zotac GTX 680 SLI (Water cooled) - i7 2700K 5 GHz
MSI GTX 770 Gaming SLI (Water cooled) - i7 4770K 4.5 GHz (Lan Rig)
Gigabyte GTX 780 Tri-SLI (Water cooled) - i7 3930K ??? GHz


----------



## TRINITAS (Nov 30, 2014)

I added new GPU card^^. New list: (Only operational)

*Obsidiant 3Dfx Voodoo 2 1000 SLI
*Sapphire RAGE 128 Pro Ultra
*ASUS Radeon 9250
*ASUS GeForce FX5200
*Sapphire Radeon X850 XT
*nVidia GeForce 6800 GTO
*ATI Radeon X1950 XTX
*nVidia GeForce 8800 ULTRA
*nVidia GeForce 9800 GX2
*ATI Radeon HD3870
*ASUS Radeon HD3870 X2
*Gainward Radeon HD4870
*Sapphire Radeon HD4870 X2
*Zotac GeForce GTX 260
*Gigabyte GeForce GTX 280 (2x SLI)
*Zotac GeForce GTX 295
*ASUS Radeon HD5870
*Sapphire Radeon HD5970
*Gigabyte Radeon HD6990
*nVidia GeForce GTX 590
*PowerColor Radeon HD7970 Ghz Edition
*Sapphire Radeon HD7990
*EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti
*Sapphire Radeon R9-290 (2x CrossFire)


----------



## Blue-Knight (Nov 30, 2014)

My list:
7200 GS (2008)
9500 GT (2009-present)

As you can see, my list is not big.


----------



## TRINITAS (Nov 30, 2014)

Collection, and benchmark for my article (Games, 3D Pro, GPGPU)


----------



## TRINITAS (Nov 30, 2014)

It remains for me the following cards:

*HD2900 XT - HD6970
*9800 GTX - GTX 580 - GTX 480 - GTX 680 - GTX 690 - GTX 780 Ti


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 1, 2014)

Not in chronological order, I'll edit it to this post later. Too tired to think about it now. 

ATI/AMD:

Mach64 2MB int. (IBM mobo)
3D Rage Pro 8MB AGP (ATI)
Radeon 9200SE 128MB AGP *2 (Asus and Sapphire)
Radeon 9200 128MB AGP (Club 3D)
Radeon 9250 128MB AGP (Connect 3D)
Radeon 9500 Pro 128MB AGP (Hercules)
Radeon 9600XT 256MB AGP (Sapphire)
Radeon 9700 Pro 128MB AGP *2 (Club 3D)
Radeon 9800SE 256bit 128MB AGP *2 (the other soft-modded to 9800 Pro) (Club 3D)
Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB AGP (bios-modded to 9800XT) (Club 3D)
Radeon X800 Pro VIVO 256MB AGP (bios-modded to X800XT PE) (Connect 3D)
Radeon X1650 Pro 256MB PCIE (Asus)
Radeon X1800XL 256MB PCIE (Club D)
Radeon X1800XT 512MB PCIE (Connect 3D)
Radeon X1950XT 256MB PCIE (Connect 3D)
Radeon HD2600XT 512MB PCIE (Palit)
Radeon HD2900GT 256MB PCIE (Sapphire)
Radeon HD3450 256MB PCIE (Sapphire)
Radeon HD3850 512MB PCIE (Sapphire)
Radeon HD3870 512MB PCIE (Sapphire)
Radeon HD3870X2 1024MB PCIE (MSI)
Radeon HD4850 512MB PCIE (Sapphire)
Radeon HD4890 1024MB PCIE (HIS)
Radeon HD5870 1024MB PCIE *2 (Crossfire) (Sapphire)
Radeon R9 280 3072MB PCIE (Gigabyte)

NVIDIA:

TNT2 M64 16MB AGP (MSI)
GeForce2 MX 32MB AGP (3D Power)
GeForce2 MX 32MB AGP Mac Edition (NVIDIA)
GeForce2 MX400 64MB AGP (Gainward)
GeForce4 MX int. (Asus mobo)
GeForce4 MX440 with AGP8X 128MB AGP (Gainward)
GeForce4 Ti4200 64MB AGP (Leadtek)
GeForce4 Ti4200 with AGP8X 128MB AGP (Abit)
GeForce4 Ti4600 128MB AGP *2 (Leadtek and MSI)
GeForce FX5200 128MB PCI (XFX)
GeForce FX5600 256MB AGP (PNY)
GeForce FX5600 Ultra 128MB AGP (Creative)
GeForce 6200SE 64MB PCIE (Leadtek)
GeForce 6600 128MB AGP (Gainward)
GeForce 6600GT 128MB AGP *2 (Gainward)
GeForce 6600GT 128MB PCIE *2 (SLI) (MSI)
GeForce 6800LE 128MB AGP (soft-modded to 6800) (Asus)
GeForce 6800 128MB AGP (bios-modded to 6800GT 128MB) (Leadtek)
GeForce 6800GS 128bit 128MB AGP (Palit)
GeForce 6800GS 256MB PCIE (Club 3D)
GeForce 6800 Ultra 256MB AGP (Gainward)
GeForce 7300LE 64MB PCIE (XFX)
GeForce 7600GT 256MB PCIE (MSI)
GeForce 7800GT 256MB PCIE (Gigabyte)
GeForce 8800GTS 320MB PCIE (Asus)
GeForce 8800GTS 640MB PCIE (Club 3D)
GeForce 9600GT 512MB PCIE (Leadtek and Club 3D)
GeForce GT240 1024MB PCIE (Asus)
GeForce GTS250 1024MB PCIE (Leadtek)
GeForce GTX470 1280MB PCIE (Gigabyte)

Other:

S3 Trio64 2MB PCI
Matrox G400 32MB AGP
Voodoo2 12MB PCI (Diamond)


I'm not even sure is there all of them..


----------



## manofthem (Dec 1, 2014)

manofthem said:


> GeForce FX 5200
> GeForce 9800GT
> AMD 5770 --> Crossfire
> AMD 6950 --> Crossfire
> AMD 7970 --> Crossfire



To this list which I posted nearly 2 years ago, I will add:

7770
7870XT
R9 290 --> 290 cfx
R9 270X

And other than the 7870XT, those are the gpus I still own.


My collection doesn't look anywhere near as long as a lot of others', but it's not the size that counts, right guys?


----------



## Champ (Dec 1, 2014)

Very short:

VisionTek 4850
MSI Lightning GTX 780
Gigabyte Radeon 290 Crossfire


----------



## Leemarvin (Dec 1, 2014)

Not many...

3dfx Voodoo 3 3000
Sapphire ATI 4850
Sapphire ATI 6950 Dirt 3 Edition
Zotac NVIDIA GTX 680 4gb
Zotac NVIDIA GTX 780ti
Zotac NVIDIA GTX 980


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Short List

Hercules GF 2 GTS Pro (64MB)
GF4MX
ATI Radeon All In Wonder 9700 Pro
ATI Radeon All In Wonder 9800 Pro
HIS Radeon X1950 Pro
Sapphire Radeon X1950 Pro
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 VaporX


----------



## Bl00dRedDragon (Dec 1, 2014)

Not all of them actually.

GeForce 4400
GeForce 6600
GeForce 8800GT
GeForce 9800GT
GeForce GTX260
ATI Radeon 5970
GeForce GTX560 Ti
GeForce GTX980


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2014)

EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti Superclocked
EVGA Geforce GTX 570 Superclocked
EVGA Geforce GTX 580
Gainward Geforce GTX 580 GOOD EDITION
EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Superclocked
EVGA GeForce GTX 750 Ti Superclocked
EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Superclocked

 Note: 2 x 770 are my current setup, 
If I find a Kind human being that buy me the 770 I will upgrade


----------



## Nosada (Dec 1, 2014)

I have to work backwards, cause I only have memory to go on:

GTX970 - bought so I could give my previous card to my wife - first nVidia since 6600GT
R9 290 - bought because ... well, because 
7950 - bought to play FFXIV:ARR at max settings
5850 - bought to play FFXIV 1.0 at max settings
4850 - bought because they were a second hand deal and wanted to experiment with crossfire
3850 - bought 2 of these for myself and the wife, dont remember for which game
X1950XT - bought to play FFXI
6600GT - the card which put me off nVidia again
X800XT - I have no recollection of this era, cant even recall which games I was playing back then
9800Pro - Half life 2!!!
FX5900 - the card which made me hate nVidia for stealing my hard-earned money (I was young and stupid )
Ti4600 - could have been a 4400, dont remember exactly, epic card
GF 2 Ti - no recollection what model
GF 256- no recollection what model
Riva TNT 128- no recollection what model

I also owned a Voodoo2, but couldn't say at what time this was. Seem to recall buying it to play Unreal Tournament ('98-'99?)


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 1, 2014)

Some ATI express in laptop (2003)
X300
X1600
6600GT XXX
X1600XT
X1950Pro Xstream , very good cooling, great card
HD3870  GDDR 3
HD4870
HD4870
GT425M  laptop
GTX770M  laptop


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 1, 2014)

GTX 590
HD 7970 Vapor-X
R9 290X Windforce 
R9 290 Windforce
R7 260X Windforce
R7 M260


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Dec 1, 2014)

My history is as follows:

TNT2 PRO - First computer I ever used, I was 9, still remember the name though, lived with this bad boy for 6 years.
6600GT - The second computer, first experience with OC witch led to a premature death of the card after 2 years.
9600GT - The replacement, still have this one, was in my current rig for a few days.
540M - Acer laptop while studying, was a nice experience.
650M SLI - Had such a laptop for about 6 months, mostly used it as a desktop, so sold it and..
R9 280X - First 'high-end' GPU, will be replacing till the new year.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 1, 2014)

PCI
Ati Mach64 PCI
Geforce FX5200
AGP
PCI/Voodoo2 (non SLI paired with a SIS6326 AGP )
TNT M64
TNT2 (technically these above, where not GPU )
Radeon SDR
PowerVR Kyro 4000XT
Geforce 256
Geforce 2 MX 400
Geforce 2 GTS Pro
Radeon DDR
Geforce 4Ti 4200
Geforce 5600
Geforce 6600
Geforce 5900 Ultra
Radeon 9700
Radeon X800GT
Radeon X1650Pro 256
Radeon X1950GT super AGP 512 (*)
PCIeX
Radeon 3850
Radeon 5450 2gb
Geforce 8800 Ultra 768 (*)
Geforce 460 1gb
Radeon 6850
Geforce 560Ti 448
Radeon 6950 2gb
Geforce 480
Geforce 580 (4 of them in total, EVGA/Zotac/SLI 580 Matrix Platinum)
Radeon 7870
Radeon 7950
R9 270
R9 270X
R7 240 (*)
R9 290 (*) (stock ref under water now)


(*) mean they are still in regular use, and i still have most of them in my GPU collection on my bookshelf. (order is not totally exact... memory hole  )
also not counting the "dead" one (9600GT*2 9800GT and GTX (HP OEM and ASUS), 4870, 8600, and a 460 from Zotac  (or IGP ... from 5800K 7700K and A5350)



9700 Pro said:


> Not in chronological order, I'll edit it to this post later. Too tired to think about it now.
> I'm not even sure is there all of them..


so do i ... so do i ...


----------



## URBAN303 (Dec 1, 2014)

(Amiga User before using PC)
- Paradise Vesa Card (on 486DX4 100Mhz)
- S3 Virge 4mb
- Matrox Millenium 8mb
- 3DFX voodoo1 4mb
- Riva TNT 2 64mb
- PowerColor ATI Radeon 9600 Pro 256mb
- Sapphire Radeon 9800 XT 256mb
_( XBOX 360 during 7 years (using 9800XT under linux for websurfing & works))
and come back on PC during 2012 :_
- Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC 2GB (2012)
- Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC 2GB (crossfire) (2012)
- Sapphire R9 280X Toxic (2013)
- Sapphire R9 280X Toxic (crossfire) (2014)
_- Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X OC 8Gb (uefi) 2015 ? maybe ^^_


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 1, 2014)

Had a load of them in my several PC's, By the look of the list - I am an old fart... had them for a while either at work or home. maybe I forgot some... Like several Rage XL's or VIA Chromes.

Tseng Labs ET4000
Trident 3DImage9880
S3 Virge
Voodoo Banshee
Kyro II
Matrox G400
Geforce 2MX 400
Radeon 8500
Radeon 9250 PCI
Geforce 4 4200Ti
Geforce 4 4600Ti
Radeon X800
Matrox Parhelia
Geforce FX5200
Geforce FX5500
Geforce 6200
Geforce 6600
Geforce 6800
Geforce 7200
Geforce 7600GT
Radeon 3850
Radeon 4650
Radeon 4850
Geforce GTX280
Radeon 7970


----------



## Exceededgoku (Dec 1, 2014)

So between us we've financed AMD and Nvidia (and sometimes Matrox, VIA, etc.) in this community alone.

I can't remember some of my oldies but I'll google to refresh my memory, first GFX card was a 3DFX or something.


----------



## URBAN303 (Dec 1, 2014)

Exceededgoku said:


> So between us we've financed AMD and Nvidia (and sometimes Matrox, VIA, etc.) in this community alone.
> 
> I can't remember some of my oldies but I'll google to refresh my memory, first GFX card was a 3DFX or something.



The first 3DFX Voodoo needed a card to display the 2D. The connection is made via a VGA cable male / female at the rear of your computer. The VGA output of the 2D card log on 3DFX. 3DFX logs on to the screen. ^^
Over the 2D card was more effective power in games was being felt. That is why after the S3 Virge 4mb I switched to a Matrox Millenium 8mb. 

It seems to me that the 3DFX was the first 3D accelerator card.

_*edit:* I remember "p.o.d" & the first "Tomb Raider" with 3DFX patch that was really nicer than the standard versions (with Glide*.exe) ^^ (not only accelerated)..._


----------



## bhaalkc (Dec 1, 2014)

1. S3 virge
2. Diamond 3d + Voodoo 2 8MB
3. Creative geforce 2 mx 32mb ddr 64bit
4. Ati mobility radeon x1800 256mb
5. Ati mobility radeon x1900 256mb
6. Ati radeon 4870 1gb
7. MSI Geforce gtx 570 twin frozr 2
8. Asus Geforce gtx 670 directcu 2 2gb


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 1, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> Thought I posted in this one. :O
> 
> Some card paired with a 133MHz Pentium
> GeForce 6800 AGP
> ...



And on to that:
GeForce GTX 285
A10-7850K integrated
A10-7850K integrated + Radeon R7 250 Dual graphics
Radeon 7950


----------



## dhdude (Dec 3, 2014)

In my main rigs over the years:

Voodoo2
Voodoo3
Matrox G400 64mb
All-in-Wonder Radeon 32mb
Radeon 9800 SE (unlocked to 8 pipe PRO) AGP
Radeon X800XT AGP
Radeon 4850 512MB PCI-E
GTX 260 216core 55nm
GTX 470
Radeon 5770
Radeon 5870 1GB
Radeon 6950 2GB
GTX 480
GTX 670 SLI

In secondary rigs over the years:

Radeon 9600 Pro 256MB
Quadro NVS 280 PCIE
FX 5200 128MB AGP
Geforce 6200 AGP 128MB AGP
8800GTS 320mb
Radeon 4850 1GB PCI-E
Radeon 6450 1GB (x2)

Various Intel/VIA/nvidia/ATI IGPs


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 3, 2014)

i'm going to have to add to mine since i last posted in here a couple years ago.

MSI 660 TF/OC
EVGA GTX 780 (reference cooler)


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Dec 3, 2014)

Voodoo 1
Voodoo 3
Geforce 256
Geforce 3
Geforce 5
Geforce 6800
Geforce 7800x2
Geforce 8800GT
Geforce 9800gtx x2
Geforce 260 core 216
Geforce 460 x2
Geforce 480
Geforce 560ti
Geforce 660ti
Geforce 970
next will be a Green Team 1000 series x2


----------



## LinkPro (Dec 3, 2014)

Riva TNT 2 
9600 XT 
7600 GS SLI
8800 GTS 320MB
8800 GT
HD 4870
GTS 250
HD 5830
HD 6950
GTX 770
GTX 970

4 AMD and 7 nVidia. First two weren't chosen by myself, was still a kid back then


----------



## FX-GMC (Dec 3, 2014)

Something nVidia from ~2001
nVidia 6150LE (ew)
8800M GT
GTX 640m
GTX 650 Ti Boost
GTX 760
GTX 780 Classified

Throw an old amd integrated graphics chip in there above the 6150le


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 4, 2014)

i've used soo many video cards over the years i've started to lose track of them all. kinda why i kept my list to just my main rig and cards i used for a long period of time... since those are the ones i really remember.

i have used voodoo 1, 2, and 3. matrox g200, and a few ati AIW cards. one a rage based chip and the other a radeon 7500 core based.


----------



## z1tu (Dec 4, 2014)

I'll throw my list in here :

1. S3 Virge 4mb
2. Riva TNT2 32mb
3. GeForce MX 440 64mb
4. GeForce FX5500
5. Leadtek GeForce 6600GT
6. HIS 4830HD
7. Sapphire 7770
8. Gigabyte 280X
9. Palit GTX 780 SuperJetstream (current)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 4, 2014)

Mx400
Geforce 6800GT
EVGA Geforce 8600Ultra
HP OEM HD4650
XFX HD5770
Sapphire HD6870

Gigabyte HD7950
I'm thinking of maybe getting a 970 soon as a Christmas gift to myself :3


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 4, 2014)

z1tu said:


> I'll throw my list in here :
> 
> 1. S3 Virge 4mb
> 2. Riva TNT2 32mb
> ...


 
That Riva TNT brings back some early memories!  It was so unsatisfactory even back in that day!


----------



## z1tu (Dec 4, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> That Riva TNT brings back some early memories!  It was so unsatisfactory even back in that day!


Haha, oh yeah I remember trying to play GTA 3 with it and it just showed me pictures instead of the game  But I did specifically buy it just so I could play GTA2


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 4, 2014)

z1tu said:


> Haha, oh yeah I remember trying to play GTA 3 with it and it just showed me pictures instead of the game  But I did specifically buy it just so I could play GTA2


 
Thanks for the reminder!  I had been trying to think of the racing game I liked back then.  I guess it was GTA, and yeah, it didn't play well until I got a FX 5900XT (I think that's the right card?).


----------



## z1tu (Dec 4, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Thanks for the reminder!  I had been trying to think of the racing game I liked back then.  I guess it was GTA, and yeah, it didn't play well until I got a FX 5900XT (I think that's the right card?).


Nah I was poor as hell and prices in Romania were insane. I had to get the MX 440 (which I thought was the regular GeForce 4, rookie mistake) which was adequate for GTA 3 and I also remember playing No One Lives Forever maxed out and having my jaw drop at the "stunning detail"


----------



## Eroticus (Dec 4, 2014)

I can't remember
I Can't remember
GT 9800
HD 4850
HD 5870 x2
R9-290X


----------



## 64K (Dec 4, 2014)

8800 GT
GTS 450
GTX 560Ti
GTX 680
GTX 970

Before the 8800 GT I have no idea. My Brother in Law was building and upgrading my PCs back then.


----------



## mroofie (Dec 4, 2014)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I know this has been done a bit before though I haven't seen a recent thread about what GPU's you have purchased over the years.
> 
> Comments and thoughts on specific ones are welcome.
> 
> ...



Cant remember the previous (too young sorry :/ )
Here is the list I know of :

ChainTech FX 5200 (Nvidia)
Inno3D 8600 GT
Msi 9600 GT
Palit 240 GT
Msi 440 GT - Current Gpu as shown in my specs


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 4, 2014)

well if i don't count the dead one ... i am at 17/17 (nvidia/AMD ratio) and 3 none of them ... huhu 

i should also add the gpu in the SOC of my smartphone and tablet? it would make 18/18 since one is a GK20A 192 core (basically a GT710 ) and a Adreno 330 (ok by Qualcomm but originally from ATI/AMD ..... adreno/radeon)

me? affiliated to a single brand??? not possible


----------



## GhostRyder (Dec 4, 2014)

I may miss a few because its getting hard to remember exactly all I have had but ill try to list it accurately:

VIC-II
Voodoo 1
Voodoo 3
Riva TNT 2
Geforce FX 5200
Geforce FX 5500
Geforce FX 6200
Radeon 9250
Radeon X300
Geforce 9800 X2
GTX 295 x2 (I had two of the Dual PCB models which were beyond interesting and I later put some blocks on them because of temp issues)
GTX 460 SE X2 (Backup portable rig)
GTX 580 PNY LC editions (2 of them) (Decided to try simplifying my LC setup from the 295s with this instead).
HD 6990 x2 (First Quadfire Ati/AMD rig)
3x R9 290X Tri-Fire
HD 7870Ghz (portable media machine/gaming rig for LAN parties when I go I allow others to use)

That is the major things I can remember, I maybe missing a few but its hard to remember plus the order I believe maybe off in a few spots but its pretty close to exact.


----------



## Tuna Yücer (Dec 4, 2014)

Mine:
NVidia GeForce 7100 GS 256MB (2006-2014) Desktop
AMD Radeon R7 in A10-7850K (2014-present) Desktop
AMD Radeon HD 7660G + 7670M Dual Graphiscs (2012-present) Laptop

Others:
NVidia GeForce 8500 GT 512MB (My Dad's) Desktop
NVidia GeForce 9800 GT 1GB (My Uncle's) Desktop
NVidia GeForce 460M 3GB (Asus VX7 | My Brother's) Laptop
NVidia GeForce 9300M G (My Mother's) Laptop
NVidia GeForce GT 220 (My Friend's) Desktop


----------



## The N (Dec 4, 2014)

Nvidia 6600
Nvidia 9600GT
Nvidia 250GTS
AMD 5770
Nvidia 460GTX
Nvidia 560Ti
AMD 6850
AMD 6950
AMD 6870
AMD 7850
AMD 7970
Nvidia 760

Currently using AMD 7950 ..............


----------



## xvi (Dec 4, 2014)

It all started with a GeForce 2 MX PCI card. Bought a Voodoo something originally, but had to trade it in because the SOYO board didn't supply sufficient power to the AGP port to power much of anything at all. Went to a different board later and traded with my friend's Voodoo 2 or 3 (something). It was a little faster than my GeForce 2 MX.
After that, Radeon 9800 Pro. That's about when I joined TPU, I think.
X850 Pro flashed to XT (Thanks W1zz!)
HD 2900 XT (died quickly)
HD 4850/4870 CF
HD 5870 CF
HD 6950 CF
HD 7870 GHz Ed.



URBAN303 said:


> I remember "p.o.d"


Oh man, I loved that game! Lots of memories. I think this actually ran on our old P2 233 MHz Compaq.







Edit: *P.O.D. IS ON GMG!*


----------



## Watrevir (Dec 12, 2014)

Riva TNT 2
Geforce FX 5200
Radeon 9700 Pro (god I loved that card - part of me still sees it as a beast even though even integrated now would blow it out of the water)
Geforce 7600GS (Last AGP card)
Intel GMA 3150
Geforce 610m
Intel GMA 4500m HD
Intel HD 4000 (After a break of a few years this was my first breakthrough into modern games, with it supporting modern shaders)
Radeon 7670m
R7 240 (with an 8570D APU dual graphics, not so bad)
R9 270X

This thread satisfies my inner geek so hard it hurts.


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 13, 2014)

lol i just bought POD along with about 70 something other games on GOG. Took advantage of their sale while i had the chance (and money).

Also... I can now add "MSI GTX 970 4GB" to my gpu list lol


----------



## Ebo (Dec 13, 2014)

S3 virge
Voodoo 2 addin card
voodoo 3
Matrix 400
Gforce 256
gforce 2
ATI 8500
ATI 9700 pro
ATI x700
ATI 1900XTX
ATI 3870
ATI 4890
AMD 5850(crossfire)
AMD R9 290


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 13, 2014)

Well my list is simple.
Ati radeon 9550 
Ati radeon HD 3450 AGP
AMD Radeon HD 7850


----------



## Vincy Boy (Dec 13, 2014)

Not sure I can remember them all

SIS integrated Graphics
Geforce2 MX200
Radeon 9550 bios mod to 9600 (thank you TPU)
Geforce 6600
Radeon x1900 All-in-Wonder
Geforce 8800GT
Radeon HD4850
Radeon HD4850 Crossfire
Geforce GTX 250
Radeon HD5770
Radeon HD5850
Radeon HD5850 Crossfire
Geforce 570 GTX
Radeon HD7850
Radeon HD7750
Radeon R9 290 (Used only when I need the power because of horrid power consumption: 200+ watts while browsing web at times, madness... see system specs)
Intel Pentium G3258 integrated graphics (Daily driver...21-25 watts as I type and loving it)


----------



## MeltingPoint (Dec 13, 2014)

My GPU history is sad......

GeForce2 MX400 (64MB VRAM)
Radeon 9250 (256MB VRAM)
Radeon HD4670 (1GB VRAM)
GeForce GTX 970 


There is a huge generation (and performance) gap between each GPU. Between these upgrades there were HUGE performance boosts. 
BTW, the HD4670 is still in operation today. Still using it in a rig for DOTA 2 gaming only.


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 13, 2014)

Cirrus Logic GD5422
TNT2 M64
Geforce2 MX
Radeon 9600 Pro
GeForce 7600 GT
*GeForce 8600 GT silent pipe 2*
Geforce 8800 GT
*Geforce 9800 GT*
Radeon 4870
GTX 260
GTX 560 Ti
*GTX 660*
GTX 770

Updating my list with 3 entries ... two cards I owned ... 







I forgot about them originally because they were used in the other machine ... and the GTX 660 that replaced dead 560 ti also in the secondary pc


----------



## peche (Dec 23, 2014)

GeForce 6200APG, Asus **died**
GeForce 6200APG, XFX  **mom gave it as a gift...
GeForce 6200APG, asus  ** Died ... 
GeForce 6200APG, Gigabyte
GeForce 8800GTX   XFX
Geforce 9800GT zotac ** Loved this card... Sold to a friend.. got Fried 3 months later...
Ati Radeon 5800 / 5870 ...Ati Reference ** loved one too... sold entire Rig**
Ati Radeon  4870 / second build
Asus HD 4890 Died**
Sapphire HD 4890 RMA**
Power color HD 4890 Sold as far as i could...
Geforce Gx260 XFX **never like it ...
Power color HD 6870
Geforce GTX 550ti Gigabyte ** god fella....brave one
Geforce GTX 660ti Gigabyte  
Geforce GTX 760 Gigabyte Current one...


----------



## STIG_ZA (Dec 23, 2014)

ATI 3D Rage II+ 4mb(PCI)
ATI RAGE 128 pro 32Mb (AGP 4x)
ATI Radeon 9250(128mb, gigabyte passive cooler) 
Nvidia FX5500 256mb(forsa. worst card i have ever had, and not much faster than 9250) --slow and unreliable--
Nvidia 6800XT(256mb AGP, biostar) --really bad, 64bit bus made it hopeless--
Nvidia 7600GS(Gigabyte, 256mb AGP) --way better than hopeless 6800xt, had to add a fan to stop it overheating--
Nvidia 9500GT(forsa, 1gb ddr2) --my first pci-e card--
Nvidia GTS450(forsa, 1gb gddr5) 
AMD Radeon HD6870(MSI, 1gb gddr5) --loved this card,--
AMD Radeon R9-270x(MSI, 2gb gddr5) --really happy with this card--

I still have all of these cards except the rage 128 and fx5500(strapped some fire crackers to it after upgrading)


----------



## Frankness (Dec 23, 2014)

TNT2 M64 
Geforce 2 mx 400
Geforce 3 Ti 200
Geforce 4 Ti 4200 albatros
Geforce 6800 GT Asus
Geforce 7650 GS Medion (mediacenter)
Geforce 8800 GTS 320 BFG
Geforce 8800 GT Zotac
Geforce 210 (mediacenter)
Geforce 560 GTX Ti Asus
Geforce 770 GTX Asus


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 25, 2014)

lol at least the fx5500 went out with a bang. I've still got an old 5500ultra or w/e but it currently has no cooler. why they bothered making a 5500ultra is beyond me... but w/e... I got it from a friend of mine after i built his rig for him. now its just... there lol. it was an old agp 4x/8x model. also... srry your first pci-e card was soo limited by the ddr2... I got one off of someone here that had ddr3 at least. not a bad card and as far as i know it still works (pretty much an 8600gt)


----------



## InSpace (Dec 27, 2014)

First card I dont know, I was too young to check
Nvidia 6150
HD 4850
HD 7970


----------



## Black Flag (Dec 27, 2014)

Paradise Graphics (1989 - 1998) on a Tulip Desktop PC, 386@40 MHz... ( I bought my first Pentium on 1998)...
S3 Virge DX (1998 - 1999)
Voodoo 2 12 MB (1998 - 1999)
Voodoo 3 3000 (1999)
Riva TNT2 (1999)
Geforce 2 Ultra (2000)
Geforce 256 (2001)
Geforce 3 Ti 500 (2001 - 2004)
Geforce 4700LE (2004 -2006)
Geforce 5200 (2006 - 2009)
Geforce 6600GT (2005 - 2008)
Geforce 6800 Ultra (2006)

I just want to mention that all the Nvidia cards died after years, on my machines (Geforce 3 Ti 500, 5200LE, 6600, 6800) or to another persons system which I gave them as a gift. 

And suddenly I found my light when I bought my first ATi... The 3850 AGP!!!

ATi 3850 AGP (2007 - 2010)
ATi 3870 (2009)
ATi 4870 (2010)
AMD 6870 (2010...)
AMD (2x6950 with unlocked shaders - 2012)
AMD 7970 (2012...)

My new one will be definitely AMD and the 390x...


----------



## BUFDUP (Dec 31, 2014)

i cant rememer all of em from years back

tnt and voodoo ones
geforce titanium 64mb
geforce 3
geforce mx 440
geforce 6800 ultra
geforce 7950GT
geforce 7950GX2
2 x geforce 8600GT
2 x geforce 8800 Ultra
3 x geforce 9800GTX
2 x geforce 9800GX2
3x GTX 280
2 x GTS 450
1 x GTX 460 Hawk
1 x GTX 460 SE
1 x HD5870
1x  GTX 550Ti
1x  GTX 560 (Still have)
2 x GTX 560Ti (Still have)
1 X GTX 570
3 x GTX 580
1 x GTX 590
1 x GT630
1 x GTX 660
1 x GTX 680
1 x GTX 760 Hawk (Currently in my HTPC)
2 x GTX 770 Lightning (Still have)
1 x GTX 780
2 x GTX 980 (currently in my gaming PC)

The most expensive cards out of these were i think the 8800 Ultras, They were over $1000 AUD each.
2nd most expensive was the 7950GX2. it was a dual card

CPU:
486... i remember the turbo button
Pentiums 1 - 4
AMD Duron 900Mhz
AMD Athlon 1200Mhz
E6600
E6850
X6800 (Unlocked Core2Duo Extreme) 
Q6600
Q6700
Q9450
QX9770 (Unlocked QuadCore Extreme)
i7 920
i5 750
i7 870
i7 950
i7 2600k
i7 3930k
i5 4440
i7 4770k
i5 4690k


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 31, 2014)

haha yea i remember those turbo buttons too... which were ironically named since pressing turbo actually just enabled full speed, where as having turbo off ran the cpu at about 1/2 or 1/3 speed, depending on how it was set up.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jan 6, 2015)

VGA
PWC 5770
HIS 7970 IceQX2
XFX R9-290 Ref (Unlock to 290X)
XFX R9-290 Ref (Unlock to 290X) CF with HIS R9-290 IceQX2
HIS R9-280X IceQX2
Gigabyte R9-290 OC Windforce
MSI GTX 970 Gaming (now)

CPU
Phenom II x2 555BE no OC
i5-2500K @ 5Ghz 1.5V
i5-4670K @ 4.7Ghz 1.25V
i7-3770K @ 5Ghz 1.35V this chip is golden it can run super PI 5.4Ghz 1.52V on air.
i7-4770K @ 4.4Ghz 1.3V  Suck
i5-4670K @ 4.9Ghz 1.35V another golden Super PI 5.2Ghz 1.5V air
i5-3570K no OC
i7-2600K no OC (now)


----------



## brutlern (Jan 7, 2015)

S3 Virge
Nvidia Riva TNT2
ATI 9200SE
ATI 9250
Nvidia 6600GT
Nvidia 8500GT
Nvidia 9600GT
AMD 5770 (cant remember if it was already AMD or it was still ATI, it think it was AMD )
AMD 6850
AMD 7870
Nvidia GTX760
Nvidia GTX970

As you can see, I'm not loyal no either Nvidia or ATI/AMD, back and forth, I go for whichever card is the best for the money I am willing to spend at that moment. And I never had any problems with any of the cards I owned, be it Green Team or Red Team.


----------



## XSI (Jan 7, 2015)

Something with 2MB with Celeron 333 32 RAM --> (served 8 years with updates: 256 RAM and
RivaTnT2 (paid 7$ )
half decent GeForce with Pentium 3 laptop
2x8800GT with e8400 --> *downgraded *to 1x 8800GT (till now)
x1250 Amd old laptop  Sempron@2ghz (now)


----------



## MrCellkill (Jan 7, 2015)

S3 Trio 
S3 Trio64v+
Ati Rage 128
Geforce 2 MX
Creative Geforce 2 Pro + Voodoo2 
Hercules 3D Prophet 9500
Geforce 3 Ti200
Geforce 3 Ti500
Geforce 4 Ti4200
Geforce FX 5200
Geforce FX 5700 Ultra
Geforce 6600GT
Geforce 7900 GTX
Geforce 9600GT
Geforce 9800GT
Radeon HD3850x2
2x HD3870x2 Crossfire. (Still own them)
2x GTX 260 SLi
HD4870
GTX285
HD4870x2
HD5450
2x HD5770
GTX460
GT520
GTX550Ti
HD6970
GTX480
GTX580
HD7970
R9 290


----------



## eXistenZ (Jan 13, 2015)

ATI Rage Pro 8MB PCI
GeForce FX5200
Radeon 9600XT
Radeon X1650XT
Radeon X1900GT
Radeon HD3870
GeForce 6200TC (A brief low-end after totalling my 3870)
Radeon HD4850
Radeon x1300 (A brief low-end after totalling my 4850)
Radeon HD6850
Radeon HD6950
GeForce GTX670


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Jan 16, 2015)

ATI RADEON 9200
ATI RADEON HD 4570 (laptop)
Geforce gt 8600m (laptop)
Nvidia gtx 650
Nvidia gtx 760
AMD Sapphire R9 280X Crossfire
Nvidia GTX 980 Gigabyte Gaming 1

looks like a lot of people have been upgrading from gtx 760 to gtx 970. what a huge jump.


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm ashamed to say i can't remember what I owned previous to the 8600gt
So I'll just not participate Y_Y


----------



## stefanels (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't remember well all of them, but i will try (just dedicated GPU's, not onboard):

3DFx Voodoo 3 3000 - 16Mb AGP
Riva TNT 2 M64 - 32Mb AGP
GeForce2 MX200 - 64Mb AGP
GeForce4 MX4000 - 128Mb AGP 
GeForce FX5500 - 128Mb AGP
ATI Radeon 9600XT - 256Mb AGP
MSI GeForce FX5700 Ultra - 128Mb AGP
Sapphire ATI Radeon x1950pro - 256Mb AGP
Gigabyte ATI Radeon HD3850 - 256Mb PCIex
Galaxy GeForce 9600GSO - 384Mb PCIex
HIS ATI Radeon 4670 IceQ - 1Gb PCIex
XFX 8800GTS Alpha Dog - 512Mb PCIex
(don't remember) GeForce 9800GTX+ - 1Gb PCIex
ASUS ATI Radeon HD4870 - 1Gb PCIex
Palit Revolution R700 Deluxe 4870x2 - 2Gb PCIex
Inno3D GeForce GTX 560Ti HerculeZ - 1Gb PCIex
Powercolor Radeon HD6970 - 2Gb PCIex
MSI GeForce GTX760 HAWK - 2Gb PCIex
MSI Radeon 7870 HAWK - 2Gb PCIex
Sapphire Radeon 7970 - 3Gb PCIex
Gigabyte Radeon R9 280x V2 - 3 Gb PCIex

Now i have:
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC - 4Gb PCIex
ASUS Radeon R9 280x Matrix Platinum - 3Gb PCIex

PS - i think i forgot some cards...


----------



## Black Flag (Jan 22, 2015)

My new baby since 12 of January is the 290x...


----------



## bihboy23 (Jan 22, 2015)

Some intel graphics chipset. 
AMD HD 3250? Integrated. 
HD 3580 *Borrowed
HD 7790 *Current


----------



## n-ster (Jan 22, 2015)

various intel integrated GPUs from laptops

ATI HD 4850
+ GT 240 PhysX
ATI HD 4850 X-Fire + GT 240 PhysX
AMD HD 5850 + GT 240 PhysX
AMD HD 5850 X-fire
I don't remember, either the 6950 or 6970, and then Xfire
AMD HD 7970
AMD HD 7970 + 280X X-fire at 1050
NOw I think I want a downgrade again, perhaps try NVidia this time, I just want something quiet like the GTX 970 STRIX or something


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 22, 2015)

ATI Radeon X800
Nvidia 9600GT
Nvidia 8800GT
ATI Radeon HD5750
Nvidia GTX460 768mb
Nvidia GTX660 non ti


----------



## TissueBox (Jan 22, 2015)

Sapphire X1650 Pro
ASUS 4770 Formula
XFX 5870 ZNFC
EVGA GTX 470 Reference
EVGA GTX 580 Black Ops
EVGA GTX 580 Reference
EVGA GTX 670 Reference
ASUS 7970 DirectCu II
MSI GTX 670 Power Edition
ASUS 7970 Matrix Platinum
EVGA GTX 680 Superclocked
EVGA GTX 680 FTW (after 3 defective 680 SC RMAs)
ASUS GTX 780 Reference (in SLI)
Zotac GTX 780 Reference  (in SLI)

Lot of sidegrading when I list them like that...


----------



## Rannick1982 (Jan 29, 2015)

ATI RAGE 128 pro 32Mb (AGP 4x)
nVidia GeForce FX 5200 (AGP 8x)
nVidia GeForce 6200 (PCIe 1.0 x16 128MB)
nVidia 9600 GTX (PCIe 2.0 x16 512MB) x2 - SLI
nVidia GTS 250 (PCIe 2.0 x16 1GB) x2 - SLI
nVidia GTX 460 v.2 (PCIe 2.0 x16 1GB (192-bit)) x2 - SLi
nVidia GTX 660 (PCIe 3.0 x16 2GB) x2 - SLi - Current

And now, I am trying to decide where to go now.  Thinking 970, possibly waiting until the Rx 300 series to see what's what, or just keeping these guys for another year.  They game just fine, but I can't use SLi and Shadowplay at the same time.  lol


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jan 29, 2015)

Had a pretty high turnover of cards at the beginning of the 3D era. The ones I kept for any length of time would be:
ATI 3D Rage
Nvidia RIVA TNT's (Diamond Viper and Canopus Spectra)
3dfx Voodoo2 (Diamond Monster II)
Nvidia GeForce 256 DDR (Creative 3D Blaster Annihilator Pro)
GeForce4 Ti 4600 (possibly Albatron)
then things slowed down a bit once I'd rationed myself to two systems...
FX 5900 Ultra 256M (EVGA)
9800 PRO
6600GT SLI (Albatron)
X800XT
8800 Ultra 2xSLI (EVGA + Koolance water blocks)
HD 4890 (Sapphire Vapor-X)
GTX 280 SLI (BFG H2OC - both died, replaced with EVGA cards)
GTX 280 SLI ( EVGA + AquaComputer Aquagrafx waterblocks)
HD 5770 CFX (Sapphire reference)
HD 5850 CFX (XFX Black Edition)
HD 5850 3xCFX ( Sapphire Toxic 2GB)
GTX 580 SLI (EVGA and PNY)
GTX 670 (Palit Jetstream)
GTX 780 SLI (Asus reference)
GTX 780 SLI (EVGA SuperClocked ACX and Gigabyte GHz Edition)


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 29, 2015)

You guys have me beat! 
GPU:
Some AGP RAGE I think
Nvidia GeForce 6600 (still have)
ATI HD 5770
AMD 7770 (dead, still have)
Nvidia 770
AMD HD 7970
AMD R9 280X (current)

CPU:
Pentium 3 (MHz unknown, still have)
i7 870
i5 4670k (current)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 29, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> CPU:


well with all these CPU poster in a "Your GPU history" i suggest that the OP or a mods change the title  nah ... i am joking ...

but if it come to this then ...
Zilog Z80A (Amstrad CPC664 bought 1yr after the launch i was 5 yrs when we got it ... )
286 (Commodor PC-30  a IBM PC-AT clone with win 3.1)
486DX 33 (win 95 remember DOOM, DOOM II, Commander Keen and Wolfenstein 3D on it ... sweet memories )
Pentium MMX 200
K6-2
K6-III
PII  233 mobile
Cyrix MII 300GP
PIII 600
Athlon 700 (slot A Pluto core)
Duron 700
Athlon 750* (Skt A Thunderbird M4 core)
Athlon XP 2600+ (Barton)
Athlon XP 2800+ (Barton)*
P4 2.66 (478)
Celeron D 346
P4 3.00 (775)
Xeon 2400DP
Opteron 246/248x2/250x2 (940 Sledghammer and Clawhammer core variantes)
(the 248 are still in use in my retro workstation)*
C2D T7200 (478m Merom)
C2D 6300 (775 SFF HP crap)
C2D 6700 (775 SFF HP crap)
C2D 8500 (775 SFF HP crap 2 of them)
C2D 8400 (775 on my 2nd rig)*
Phenom 9600B
Phenom II X6 1035T
Phenom II X4 955BE
Phenom II X4 810
Athlon X4 760K
A10-5800K
A10-7700K
FX6300
i5-4690K (Devils's Canyon haswell refresh. actual)*

"*" mean as usual : still in regular use, and just as my GPU collection i still have the most of them on my shelf (except for the Z80A and the 286)

edit i forgot some AMD ... uhhh shame on me xD )


----------



## Recca29 (Jan 29, 2015)

GPU:
8400GS
9400GT
9500GT
9500GT *2(SLI)
AMD 7700 1GB OC
AMD 270X 2GB OC

CPU:
P4 1.8GHz socket 478
P4 2.4GHz socket 478
P4 2.4GHz socket 775
Sempron 170 (AM2+)
Atom 425
Athlon X2 245 (AM2+)
Phenom X4 960T (AM3)


----------



## R00kie (Jan 29, 2015)

gdallsk said:


> ATI Rage 128 Pro
> Radeon 7000
> Geforce 2MX 400 (the screen went yellow on VGA port, but still works using TV as a monitor )
> Geforce 4200Ti
> ...



R9 290
GTX 970


----------



## mobiuus (Jan 29, 2015)

first a big respect to all u guys, we really love spending cash on gpus
mine was similar:
voodoo rush 6mb(first 2d/3d 3dfx accelerator)
radeon 9200 (poor performance at time of purchase)
radeon 9550(excellent overclocker)
geforce 8800gts 640mb(POOR DX10 PERFORMANCE)
geforce gtx260(awesome performance and overclocker for a long time)
geforce gtx570
geforce msi gtx770 4gb (alll the best about this one)
waiting for true directx 12 nvidia gpu


----------

